# The new kitchen thread



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

With @Tawny75 
All cleared and ready to start work in the morning.
Coco and Lucia have had a thorough investigation of the empty cupboards and are not happy that they are now banned from the dining room, which is my temporary kitchen. They'll be even less happy when the work starts, I think


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Hope all goes smoothly & the girls aren’t too upset with the work & workmen coming & going x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lucia, watching the skip delivery








Both girls have now taken themselves upstairs, away from the noise


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh how very exciting! I am on the countdown now. Flooring and tiles ordered and this weekend coming will be the last that we have full cupboards. I am batch cooking all my meals at the moment as for a week I will have only a microwave and kettle.

I think mine will take themselves upstairs too. This week I am starting to move their food to the living room so they are used to it being there for when the cupboards come out.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh how exciting Lynn, you have waited some time for this 










You have a lovely big kitchen to fill  I will watch with interest.

We are working on ours too  it's taking forever!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And now I have no kitchen at all


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ooooh can’t wait to see the new kitchen! Good luck with everything!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok...... well things can only get better from here :Hilarious:Hilarious

Exciting for you!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

"I must be having a nightmare, where's our food cupboard gone, in fact, where's the kitchen gone......aaaaarrgh!!"










Look forward to seeing the new one


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Charity said:


> "I must be having a nightmare, where's our food cupboard gone, in fact, where's the kitchen gone......aaaaarrgh!!"
> 
> View attachment 418149
> 
> ...


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> And now I have no kitchen at all
> View attachment 418103
> View attachment 418104


How scary does it look though! I bet it is really echoey(sp?) as well.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tawny75 said:


> How scary does it look though! I bet it is really echoey(sp?) as well.


It is - it was echoey last night but even more so now the units have gone. Electrician moving sockets etc. at the moment and then plasterer in tomorrow


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

V jel of anyone getting new kitchen! Mine is falling to pieces. Can't wait to see finished products xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> V jel of anyone getting new kitchen! Mine is falling to pieces. Can't wait to see finished products xx


Me too, haven't had a new kitchen since 1994


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Emmasian said:


> V jel of anyone getting new kitchen! Mine is falling to pieces. Can't wait to see finished products xx


Me too ours is so tatty. But we had new windows this year so I shouldn't complain!
Cant wait to see the new kitchen bet it will be lovely!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I so misread the thread title. Came here looking for kittens :'(

Although, new kitchens are exciting too... :-D


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Psygon said:


> I so misread the thread title. Came here looking for kittens :'(
> 
> Although, new kitchens are exciting too... :-D


You'll have to wait a few weeks for those


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> You'll have to wait a few weeks for those


Eeek! Exciting!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I came straight here today for a nosey 

What's happening today @lymorelynn and how are your girls coping?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Plasterers at work today so not so noisy as yesterday. Coco is quite happy. Lucia is okay but as soon as they do make a noise she's off back upstairs.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh plastering, messy job. Funny how when a room is plastered it looks smaller then suddenly it looks huge again! 

So glad girls are not too bothered by work men.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Oh plastering, messy job. Funny how when a room is plastered it looks smaller then suddenly it looks huge again!
> 
> So glad girls are not too bothered by work men.


In our house it would be 'so glad work men are not bothered by the girls'. As they would have helpers. :-D


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> In our house it would be 'so glad work men are not bothered by the girls'. As they would have helpers. :-D


Love it


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Psygon said:


> In our house it would be 'so glad work men are not bothered by the girls'. As they would have helpers. :-D


I thought this would be Lucia but she didn't like the noise


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Plastered


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwww good job done, very neat!

Another step closer  maybe you can let the girls “help” paint


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Awwww good job done, very neat!
> 
> Another step closer  maybe you can let the girls "help" paint


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Plastered
> View attachment 418294
> View attachment 418296


to looks so lovely when it has been plastered.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

This has to be the, must view every day, thread at the moment


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Citruspips said:


> This has to be the, must view every day, thread at the moment


:Hilarious
Not much likely to be happening today as we're waiting for the plaster to dry :Hilarious
Ooh I tell a lie  My chap has just rang to say he's picking up the flooring and will get that down today


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Owwwww flooring, that will really change the kitchen, I’m so jealous, but in a good way


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

NOTHING is more exciting than a new kitchen. When I got mine I just sat in it, for days, just looking.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Linda Weasel said:


> NOTHING is more exciting than a new kitchen. When I got mine I just sat in it, for days, just looking.


That'll be me  Dying to bake a cake too - I haven't had an oven since the beginning of summer


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

:Hilarious:Hilarious

Reminds me of when I had my bootroom done, no one was allowed in it for days :Smuggrin the novelty soon wore off, now it’s an extra room for the girls to mess 

No cooker is not funny! You will be heaven Lynn with a new kitchen AND a cooker  your husband does spoil you :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Reminds me of when I had my bootroom done, no one was allowed in it for days :Smuggrin the novelty soon wore off, now it's an extra room for the girls to mess
> 
> No cooker is not funny! You will be heaven Lynn with a new kitchen AND a cooker  your husband does spoil you :Hilarious:Hilarious


:Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Linda Weasel said:


> NOTHING is more exciting than a new kitchen. When I got mine I just sat in it, for days, just looking.


 I have told daughter that when she comes home from uni she is allowed to stand at the door and look when mine has gone in.



lymorelynn said:


> That'll be me  Dying to bake a cake too - I haven't had an oven since the beginning of summer


Oh no, I would have been lost. I expect to see wonderous baked goods appearing over the next few weeks!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And we have a floor


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I love naked plaster walls. I have to stroke and smell them  

#weirdo


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love naked plaster walls. I have to stroke and smell them
> 
> #weirdo


:Hilarious:Hilarious I thought they smelt funny


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> And we have a floor
> View attachment 418406
> View attachment 418407


Ooooh I like it!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love naked plaster walls. I have to stroke and smell them
> 
> #weirdo


You are not weird, you are special


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> And we have a floor
> View attachment 418406
> View attachment 418407


Awwwww lovely, very lovely! Easy to clean I hope? X


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love naked plaster walls. I have to stroke and smell them
> 
> #weirdo


One of our tonks Darcy loves bare plaster walls... Though she likes to lick them =-O


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> And we have a floor
> View attachment 418406
> View attachment 418407


Lovely floor, impressed how quickly it's gone down!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh I have floor envy. 

We had no choice with ours when we moved in and even though I’ve changed the kitchen a bit since (hated the original one) I just couldn’t justify changing the floor - not least for noise and mess. We’d have to re do such a huge area - but I absolutely detest it!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I like the smell of plaster too lol 

Love to see it lighten as it dries out. 

You should write a note or draw a picture before you decorate!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Psygon said:


> One of our tonks Darcy loves bare plaster walls... Though she likes to lick them =-O


I'd probably do that too if I thought I'd get away with it


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'd probably do that too if I thought I'd get away with it


Hahahah :-D


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'd probably do that too if I thought I'd get away with it


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Units are being delivered as we speak.
I'm out for the day so should see some progress when I get home - getting excited now


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Units are being delivered as we speak.
> I'm out for the day so should see some progress when I get home - getting excited now


I am eagerly awaiting pictures!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Units are being delivered as we speak.
> I'm out for the day so should see some progress when I get home - getting excited now


What  going out for the day, but but but...... I've been waiting for the cupboards :Watching

I'd be taking the packaging off the cupboards and being a total pain in the bottom 

What an exciting day for you Lynn, you'll be itching to get home


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Starting to get there. One unit to be swapped as it as the wrong size but all looking okay so far


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwww a lovely oak kitchen am I right?

Lovely! Still very jealous


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Awwww a lovely oak kitchen am I right?
> 
> Lovely! Still very jealous


Yes, it is oak - not solid I have to add


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Very very nice Lynn, I like oak kitchens, soft looking and always timeless.

I approve :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Very very nice Lynn, I like oak kitchens, soft looking and always timeless.
> 
> I approve :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Thank you :Hilarious:Hilarious
I looked at some of the lovely painted ones and was quite taken with one in a pale sage green but I was worried that it might date too quickly - and I won't be getting another kitchen :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have painted, granted it’s old but it needs re painting often, it’s a flipping nuisance, so you have definitely made the right decision. 

What’s planned for tomorrow?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

More unit fitting and wall painting if the plaster is dry


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ooooh it is like a skeleton!

I like the curved bit, will that be 'display' shelves for teapots etc or will it have a curved door? Sorry if you think I am being nosy, I am not I am just really excited for you x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking forward to today's photos 

@Tawny75 your not being nosey, I have almost moved in to Lynn's :Hilarious I'm loving this thread, I am alreadywondering what colour walls, if curtains or blinds, what accessories Lynn will have, I'm terrible, I get so excited when someone is doing up a room 

In fact if any CC is doing up a room it should be compulsory that we are all involved


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Curved doors @Tawny75  
Nothing at the windows @ewelsh  I have a fabulous view over fields and never closed the original blind that was in the kitchen before. You'll have to wait for colour of walls, accessories etc.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Looking forward to today's photos
> 
> @Tawny75 your not being nosey, I have almost moved in to Lynn's :Hilarious I'm loving this thread, I am alreadywondering what colour walls, if curtains or blinds, what accessories Lynn will have, I'm terrible, I get so excited when someone is doing up a room
> 
> In fact if any CC is doing up a room it should be compulsory that we are all involved


You will be pleased then, As Lynn's finishes mine will start. My new kitchen goes in on 21st October!

Also, hopefully this weekend I will be getting a fab Ikea KALLAX unit after someone ( I think it was @Rufus15 ) mentioned one. Mr T and I have been to look and have decided it is what we need to declutter and tidy all of my yarn and quilting/sewing stuff! I am very very excited.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awww curved doors, I say very posh!


I’m like you Lynn, I don’t like curtains or blinds, I like to look out at our views. It drives my husband mad in other rooms because I don’t draw any curtains at night, I feel hemmed in.


So I have I to wait for the wall colour and accessories.... you tease  I


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwww exciting another kitchen, already Noted 21st on calendar @Tawny75 

I will need daily photos remember


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tawny75 said:


> hopefully this weekend I will be getting a fab Ikea KALLAX unit after someone ( I think it was @Rufus15 ) mentioned one.


Yep it was me, I looooooove Kallax! We got ours recently, best things ever. You won't regret it!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Keep looking in for photos of progress made! Lol!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Awww curved doors, I say very posh!
> 
> I'm like you Lynn, I don't like curtains or blinds, I like to look out at our views. It drives my husband mad in other rooms because I don't draw any curtains at night, I feel hemmed in.
> 
> So I have I to wait for the wall colour and accessories.... you tease  I


 I don't like curtains or blinds either and never draw them. We have a blind in the kitchen but it is only ever drawn when Mr T is home.



ewelsh said:


> Awwww exciting another kitchen, already Noted 21st on calendar @Tawny75
> 
> I will need daily photos remember


 Of courseI will be as diligent as Lynn 



Rufus15 said:


> Yep it was me, I looooooove Kallax! We got ours recently, best things ever. You won't regret it!


 I am stupidly excited about it already. I will of course post pictures of that too!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The units are all in place, apart from a tall unit to house the boiler. Walls and ceiling undercoated. New plumbing bits done, ready for sink, dishwasher and washing machine. Worktops on Monday


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

How exciting!!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Taking shape nicely


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwww lovely!

Exciting bits to come!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh! Of course it’s the weekend! 

How inconsiderate of your workmen to take the weekend off, I mean do they really need a life! What will I do all weekend now!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So, not kitchen but living room. To quote @Rufus15 , I have Kallaxed the heck out of my living room. This the before...










During.










And after










Beds in the bottom for Sev and Lily, we just need 3 more cupboards for the bottom and some more fabric boxes and we are done.

The cat tree is being recycled into the ferret shed and our two are having a tall platform thing and a barrel. All the cupboards and boxes etc have my sewing and crochet/knitting stuff in to keep it away from cats and dust!


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

I too love the Kallax units, they are fab for storage.....I have 4 different sizes with the softer square drawers in.....


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tawny75 said:


> So, not kitchen but living room. To quote @Rufus15 , I have Kallaxed the heck out of my living room. This the before...
> 
> View attachment 418734
> 
> ...


Excellent! Looks fabulous, welcome to the Kallax family! Love a good 5x5, we have ours in our room. Don't they fit loads!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I only have a 2x4 Kallax unit... some are cupboard doors and some drawers but some are open! Andre however has discovered that he can go in one... shimmy up the back and into another one! 

Hannah


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> Excellent! Looks fabulous, welcome to the Kallax family! Love a good 5x5, we have ours in our room. Don't they fit loads!


 they certainly do. We are really pleased with it.



Willow_Warren said:


> I only have a 2x4 Kallax unit... some are cupboard doors and some drawers but some are open! Andre however has discovered that he can go in one... shimmy up the back and into another one!
> 
> Hannah


 Hopefully Sev and Lily will not discover that particular skill!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good grief what a transformation 

Looks amazing, well done you! And cat safe too, I like it a lot.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Morning Lynn


Well???? What have they done so far? I hope they have lots of energy after their weekend off!



Can’t wait for photos


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Work tops are being done and walls painted this morning. The electrician is also coming in to fit a new circuit board. Photos this evening


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lucia is fascinated by the painter who is just the other side of the door


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lucia wants to help! 


Awwww I wonder what colour you will have :Wideyed


Ummmmmmm dove grey I reckon


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Lucia is fascinated by the painter who is just the other side of the door


Uh-oh - better keep an eye on her, or she'll be changing colour class (probably from CP to 'self'  )


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Electrician's gear has to be inspected too


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

They are doing their bit for quality control and health and safety... they should be commended


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I managed to keep the girls out of the understairs cupboard while a new circuit board was fitted 
Kitchen itself is progressing on schedule.
The walls, @ewelsh , are Dulux kitchen easy care, natural calico


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Loving it!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ooooohhhhhhhh it’s lovely!

Love the soft walls, loving the work tops too! It’s really taking place now Lynn, is it turning out exactly as you imagined?

You have very good taste Lynn 


Oh just spotted the sink, very nice 


Yes I approve :Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Ooooohhhhhhhh it's lovely!
> 
> Love the soft walls, loving the work tops too! It's really taking place now Lynn, is it turning out exactly as you imagined?
> 
> You have very good taste Lynn


Thank you 
Yes, I think it's how I thought it would look. The rest of the doors should be on tomorrow and once the tiling's done I think it will look right. I have to wait until Thursday for my cooker, hood and fridge. Fingers crossed there - we ordered them at the end of August and the cooker is only due in at the shop on Wednesday


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh yes tiling  what colour cream?

It is beautiful, I am not surprised you are pleased.


Fingers crossed your cooker is on time, I’m sure you can still play in your new kitchen without a cooker


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Rest of doors and tiling finished today


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Rest of doors and tiling finished today


Tiler not in until tomorrow. Second coat of paint, doors going on & hopefully taps.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oooh it’s coming on a treat! I’m loving all the natural colours! Very brave to choose a white sink! It’s all looking good hun! Nothing like a new kitchen! Did you have a massive clear out from your old one?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Soozi said:


> Oooh it's coming on a treat! I'm loving all the natural colours! Very brave to choose a white sink! It's all looking good hun! Nothing like a new kitchen! Did you have a massive clear out from your old one?


My husband thinks I'm mad, going for a white ceramic sink  but I like it.
I have boxes of stuff that I no longer use - some will be going to local charity shops. And of course I've had to buy new things like toaster, kettle etc. to go with my new colour scheme


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

It’s looking beautiful and I love the sink. My sink is white, nothing a glug of Domestos can’t control


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

White sinks aren’t mad, I have two very old Belfast sinks and are easy to keep clean BUT

Make sure no one puts mental in the sink of it will leave metal rust marks! Especially baking trays as I know you love baking!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Today's photos. It doesn't look as if a lot has been done but painting is all finished. Shelves are in the cupboards and doors and drawers in place. No doors on the sink cabinet yet as that was the one they had to swap and we're waiting for the doors to come in.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

It looks so classy! I love love love the curved unit


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Very smart indeed! 

You must be chuffed 

Only a few more days then you’ll have your kitchen back


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Doors have handles, plumbing and electrical work all finished and tiling done


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks lovely Lynn, bet you can't wait until its all finished and normality resumes


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's all gone fairly smoothly but I have just heard that my cooker and fridge won't be here until between 2 & 5 tomorrow which is getting late for my fitter. He can't come in on Friday so fingers crossed that we'll be able to get them in time or it will mean waiting until Monday


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Lynn it looks so beautiful, I bet you are itching to get in there!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks absolutely gorgeous! Love your handles and your tiles, all compliment each other very well, very very smart indeed 

I will keep everything crossed your cooker and fridge arrive in time so you can play in your kitchen all weekend


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

It looks lovely Lynn, the worktops are fab!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OOH I love your work surface and the filing cabinet style handles - gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And in todays installment, I have a cooker! The appliances arrived at about 3 and my fitter has managed to install the cooker if nothing else.
Major tears though as my fridge is sitting in the hall - can't get it into the kitchen without taking doors off :Bawling My fitter, who has been brilliant isn't panicking - he'll be back on Monday and will have help. The delivery lads got it in but couldn't help any further.
Ah well. We're getting there.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am having very very serious cooker envy, if only my kitchen were big enough, I would totally have a range cooker like yours x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow that’s fabulous 

What an oven! You must love cooking  great big fridge too 


Very very smart Lynn, no wonder your pleased it’s really lovely! Xx



I want that oven, must send picture to my husband :Smuggrin


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The cats have their cupboard, who cares about anything else


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks amazing!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Really nice. Beautiful garden too...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oooh loving the cooker - it’s gorgeous!! 

Serious cooler envy going on here too!!!


----------



## Milo’s mum (Aug 23, 2019)

Tawny75 said:


> I am having very very serious cooker envy, if only my kitchen were big enough, I would totally have a range cooker like yours x


I was just going to say "Forget the kitchen! That cooker is a killer!"


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Milo's mum said:


> I was just going to say "Forget the kitchen! That cooker is a killer!"


Not literally, I hope! It looks great, we had one like that at my school!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kettle, toaster and poppity-ping (sorry, microwave) and bin to match too.
Slowly getting things into cupboards.
Cooked a pizza last night and did fried eggs on toast for husband's breakfast this morning  The hob is touch control which is interesting . He used to cook his own breakfast but I'm not too sure if he'll get the hang of this


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I say all matching  lovely cream colour!



Go on admit it, you didn’t want husband using your new cooker :Smuggrin


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Go on admit it, you didn't want husband using your new cooker


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh You must be so delighted it’s all so beautiful. I love you’re cream cooker! I hope your getting your bathroom done next as I’m going to miss this thread when it’s gone.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Citruspips said:


> Oh You must be so delighted it's all so beautiful. I love you're cream cooker! I hope your getting your bathroom done next as I'm going to miss this thread when it's gone.


@Tawny75 is having her kitchen done soon so we'll be able to follow her progress 
No plans for the bathroom - the kitchen has cost enough


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Beautiful kitchen @lymorelynn


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Kettle, toaster and poppity-ping (sorry, microwave) and bin to match too.
> Slowly getting things into cupboards.
> Cooked a pizza last night and did fried eggs on toast for husband's breakfast this morning  The hob is touch control which is interesting . He used to cook his own breakfast but I'm not too sure if he'll get the hang of this


Love all the matching accessories. Looking very, very smart!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Kettle, toaster and poppity-ping (sorry, microwave) and bin to match too.
> Slowly getting things into cupboards.
> Cooked a pizza last night and did fried eggs on toast for husband's breakfast this morning  The hob is touch control which is interesting . He used to cook his own breakfast but I'm not too sure if he'll get the hang of this


It looks beautiful. I love the cream accessories. I am going for pastel colours for mine, this weekend we are clearing it as the fitters come in on Friday to rip it out. I will take before, during and after pictures x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tawny75 said:


> It looks beautiful. I love the cream accessories. I am going for pastel colours for mine, this weekend we are clearing it as the fitters come in on Friday to rip it out. I will take before, during and after pictures x


Looking forward to seeing yours  and hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Think we'll need a thread for new kitchens soon Looks really great Lynn..envy, envy xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank goodness I didn't start a kitchen thread because my kitchen has taken 4 flipping years and it's still on going 

I'm waiting for my units to be made  all happening in November apparently  we will see but I have new shutters now near the kitchen fire snug bit 

My very clever joiner









Tah dah









After shutters had two coats of Osmo oil, picture bit dark









Lovely and cosy at night.









I took the furniture off my old reclaimed shutters









Scrubbed up and do the job well.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I love shutters, they look really good.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm on a roll now 

This is my new or rather my old and battered pot cupboard, my husband hates it but I love it.



















Libby likes it 


















Are you pea green with envy :Hilarious:Hilarious it's not everyone's taste I know


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I'm on a roll now
> 
> This is my new or rather my old and battered pot cupboard, my husband hates it but I love it.
> 
> ...


I love it!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I’m seriously really jealous! It’s looking fab! I love everything!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you @Charity 

Thank you @Soozi


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> I'm on a roll now
> 
> This is my new or rather my old and battered pot cupboard, my husband hates it but I love it.
> 
> ...


*Pot *cupboard? Is that where you keep your stash? :Woot


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Loving the pot cupboard @ewelsh

The kitchen looks amazing @lymorelynn

Have you found your new cooker much quicker and hotter than the old one? I burnt everything when I first got mine lol!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Loving the pot cupboard @ewelsh


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you @huckybuck

Did you notice your card of Little H and Gwacie on my mirror :Watching

I love that card


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@ewelsh i love your pot cupboard. I love up cycling old pieces. I've just dragged an old pine Bookcase into the living room and I'm going to paint it dark rose pink inside and white on the outside. Well that's the plan at the moment I might end up changing it halfway through


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> I'm on a roll now
> 
> This is my new or rather my old and battered pot cupboard, my husband hates it but I love it.
> 
> ...


I love that! I do wish I had a old house again to have all the lovely things, full of character. I would have liked to do the kitchen here with reclaimed cupboards but it wasn't practical.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> Loving the pot cupboard @ewelsh
> 
> The kitchen looks amazing @lymorelynn
> It's been okay so far. I haven't burnt anything yet but I'm doing my Christmas cake over the weekend so fingers crossed for that
> ...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Citruspips said:


> @ewelsh i love your pot cupboard. I love up cycling old pieces. I've just dragged an old pine Bookcase into the living room and I'm going to paint it dark rose pink inside and white on the outside. Well that's the plan at the moment I might end up changing it halfway through


Thanks @Citruspips my pot cupboard was a lucky find, much to my husband's horror  have a look at DeVol they do great seconds and up cycle stuff, they are not that far from us or you!

Your bookcase sounds lovely, we will need a picture you know :Smuggrin



lymorelynn said:


> I love that! I do wish I had a old house again to have all the lovely things, full of character. I would have liked to do the kitchen here with reclaimed cupboards but it wasn't practical.


Thank you @lymorelynn up cycling is a must for us, we have spent too much money over the past 5 years re wiring, new roof, plastering, plumbing, chimneys and boring stuff like that, so it's a case of up cycling and a few bespoke pieces to fit in between. This is the problem with reclaimed it's not practical at all, it just happens to match everything else, old and battered rather like myself :Hilarious:Hilarious

How I would love a clean line kitchen like yours, so easy to clean and looks stylish 

Sorry if I have hijacked your thread :Shy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Sorry if I have hijacked your thread :Shy


Not at all. I like to see other people's kitchens 
Our old house was built in 1911 in the arts and crafts style and had lots of lovely quirky features but we downsized to here just before we retired, which is quite modern, because it needed less upkeep. I know if we stayed we'd have to have the old house re-wired, re-plumbed and the roof probably needed some work and it was a choice between that or retirement


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Sod the pot cupboard @ewelsh I cannot tell you how much I NEEEEEEEED to sniff Libby.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Looking fab, Lynn! Hope you don't end up with one of these anytime soon 










(Sorry, couldn't resist! )


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jesthar said:


> Looking fab, Lynn! Hope you don't end up with one of these anytime soon
> 
> View attachment 419366
> 
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious He can keep out of my kitchen


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Looking fab, Lynn! Hope you don't end up with one of these anytime soon
> 
> View attachment 419366
> 
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Damn leaks follow me everywhere, I have 3 of those under my sink right now! Yummy in a stew though


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sod the pot cupboard @ewelsh I cannot tell you how much I NEEEEEEEED to sniff Libby.


:Hilarious:Hilarious She smells like shortbread biscuits


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@ewelsh DeVol? Have you got a link please ?

I love Dan Crowler in Lincoln and The Gainsborough Furniture recycler for good bits of old tat (my husbands words) to upcycle.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@lymorelynn We will let you have your thread back but only if you post more pictures LOL


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Citruspips said:


> @ewelsh DeVol? Have you got a link please ?
> 
> I love Dan Crowler in Lincoln and The Gainsborough Furniture recycler for good bits of old tat (my husbands words) to upcycle.


Sure enjoy browsing, we are having the Classic English kitchen. https://www.devolkitchens.co.uk/antiques/cupboards

You will love their stuff and well worth a visit at their showroom

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=cotesmill+devol&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari#


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks @ewelsh I've just seen their handmade tiles vid. So now I want a shed at the bottom of the garden I want to make handmade beautiful tiles out of bits and pieces growing in the hedgerow!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So we have been to IKEA again tonight. Having the new kitchen looming has really encouraged us to sort the rest out. So here is Kallax number two in the hall. I am loving putting stuff away!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Not at all. I like to see other people's kitchens
> Our old house was built in 1911 in the arts and crafts style and had lots of lovely quirky features but we downsized to here just before we retired, which is quite modern, because it needed less upkeep. I know if we stayed we'd have to have the old house re-wired, re-plumbed and the roof probably needed some work and it was a choice between that or retirement


I would totally love a thread that was entirely focused on peoples homes and things they are doing / improving! Love interiors and projects!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tawny75 said:


> So we have been to IKEA again tonight. Having the new kitchen looming has really encouraged us to sort the rest out. So here is Kallax number two in the hall. I am loving putting stuff away!
> View attachment 419412


I told you they were addictive


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tawny75 said:


> So we have been to IKEA again tonight. Having the new kitchen looming has really encouraged us to sort the rest out. So here is Kallax number two in the hall. I am loving putting stuff away!
> View attachment 419412


Awww lovely, I love the colours! I could do with one of those in my step daughter's room. Are they easy to assemble?

When does your kitchen start?


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

I also have a kallax, I used to have lots but I sold them when I left the UK. Kallaxes are the best! (Mine is so messy though, I need to buy more baskets to hide the mess and fill the holes).


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That's not messy @Minuscule its very neat! Lovely


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

I quickly tidied before taking the pic 
Also I don't like the pictures sitting on top (but I don't want to make holes in the walls for now) and the empty slots.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Minuscule said:


> I quickly tidied before taking the pic
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious Very honest of you


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> Awww lovely, I love the colours! I could do with one of those in my step daughter's room. Are they easy to assemble?
> 
> When does your kitchen start?


They're very easy to assemble, and you can buy inserts for drawers and cupboards, as well as boxes (although I recommend a drill for those!). We put up 4 large units within a couple of hours, I think the largest unit which was 5x5 squares in around 30-45mins


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Awww lovely, I love the colours! I could do with one of those in my step daughter's room. Are they easy to assemble?
> 
> When does your kitchen start?


They are really easy to assemble, the basic frame of this one took just over half an hour and the fabric boxes are practically ready made when you get them. The link to see them is here https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/cat/kallax-series-27534/

My kicthen starts on Friday when they come and rip the old one out. 'eeek'


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> So we have been to IKEA again tonight. Having the new kitchen looming has really encouraged us to sort the rest out. So here is Kallax number two in the hall. I am loving putting stuff away!
> View attachment 419412


I love a bit of script on a wall - looking for something cat but don't really know where to find stuff


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I love a bit of script on a wall - looking for something cat but don't really know where to find stuff


Try here https://www.swcreations.co.uk/house...puIklsVw5DhEUXqgvhGKKqiICiRfh87RoC8usQAvD_BwE


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> I would totally love a thread that was entirely focused on peoples homes and things they are doing / improving! Love interiors and projects!


@Psygon I am with you there, I just love interior designs and that plus I'm extremely nosey 

@lymorelynn started this thread and look how many have viewed :Smuggrin your hubby is very clever, you could fill a thread with projects you have done, for the home and outside.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And we're done


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, the look on their faces - "What have you DONE with OUR kitchen, slave?!?"


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks fabulous. Have the girls seen their reflections yet?


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> And we're done
> View attachment 419570
> View attachment 419571
> View attachment 419572
> View attachment 419573


It is just beautiful Lynn  Are you pleased?

The next thing we need is a pic of the first cake you cook x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Look fabulous.. and I spot my favourite tipple in the alcohol corner


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tawny75 said:


> It is just beautiful Lynn  Are you pleased?
> 
> The next thing we need is a pic of the first cake you cook x


Very pleased. My fitter was great and had a brilliant attitude throughout.
I have fruit soaking in brandy ready to do my Christmas cake so I'll post a photo when it's done


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Congratulations Lynn it looks gorgeous!!! xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh your fridge freezer is in, looks fabulous!

Look at the girls checking it all out :Hilarious:Hilarious

Really really lovely


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Willow_Warren said:


> Look fabulous.. and I spot my favourite tipple in the alcohol corner


What did you fancy a tipple of? We celebrated cooking a Sunday roast yesterday with a cocktail made with Bailey's, Amaretto and caramel ice cream (we usually put creme de cacao in too but we've run out )


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oooh it's fabulous!!
It's so bright and airy and sunshiny!!
The fridge is amazing and I am still having range envy!!!!!


(love the bar btw)


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> What did you fancy a tipple of? We celebrated cooking a Sunday roast yesterday with a cocktail made with Bailey's, Amaretto and caramel ice cream (we usually put creme de cacao in too but we've run out )


Well that sounds simple perfect... and my favourite is the Baileys


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awww cocktails  I’m not a drinker but I do love a Baileys with lots of ice, but to have it with ice cream yummmmy


I’m on my way Lynn


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cakes 
Christmas cake cooling and a lemon and lavender sponge. The ovens seem to work quite well


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Cakes
> Christmas cake cooling and a lemon and lavender sponge. The ovens seem to work quite well
> 
> View attachment 419680
> View attachment 419681


We are all on the way now x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks delicious! Hope the cats are enjoying their gorgeous brand new shiny kitchen, which I notice has a handy nook in front of the radiator where you can put their food bowls


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am nearly there with clearing mine. Just some stuff on the worktops left. I moved the cat bowls into the living room for the duration and they don't seem bothered at all.


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Another Kallax fan here..........


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm wondering if I have enough Kalex in my life!

plus I'm definitely going round to @lymorelynn for cake and cocktails!

H x


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Willow_Warren said:


> I'm wondering if I have enough Kalex in my life!


You can never have enough Kallax!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Cakes
> Christmas cake cooling and a lemon and lavender sponge. The ovens seem to work quite well
> 
> View attachment 419680
> View attachment 419681


Yummmmy which one is mine  will you add a little tipple to your Christmas cake?

You put me to shame Lynn, I should have made my Christmas cake by now, hey ho Waitrose here I come. 

My Gran was an excellent Baker, especially Welsh cakes, she gave me all her secret recipes yet all my cakes turn out like bricks! :Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I used to bake Christmas cakes but OH doesn't eat them nowadays and I can't be bothered to do it just for me. OH has a friend who's wife makes us one every year with no icing but its big enough to feed the five thousand and there's only me eating it


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I only make a small Christmas cake these days as only the two of us eat it.
@ewelsh of course it will have alcohol in it. The fruit had been well soaked in brandy, brandy whisked in with the eggs and it will be fed regularly 
I've never made Welsh cakes - might have to give them a go - but my downfall is scones  I have yet to make any that aren't like biscuits


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I only make a small Christmas cake these days as only the two of us eat it.
> @ewelsh of course it will have alcohol in it. The fruit had been well soaked in brandy, brandy whisked in with the eggs and it will be fed regularly
> I've never made Welsh cakes - might have to give them a go - but my downfall is scones  I have yet to make any that aren't like biscuits


Nothing better than a well fed Christmas cake 

Welsh cakes are just too scrumptious, you can't just have two plus they have to be eaten warm!

My Grans tip with scones was " a wet sticky scone will rise" not that they have with me :Sorry but try a wetter mixture!

X


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> I'm wondering if I have enough Kalex in my life!
> 
> plus I'm definitely going round to @lymorelynn for cake and cocktails!
> 
> H x





Rufus15 said:


> You can never have enough Kallax!


 I agree with both of the above. I have only had Kallax in my life for less than a month and I am already working out where else they can go when I have saved more pennies.



ewelsh said:


> Yummmmy which one is mine  will you add a little tipple to your Christmas cake?
> 
> You put me to shame Lynn, I should have made my Christmas cake by now, hey ho Waitrose here I come.
> 
> My Gran was an excellent Baker, especially Welsh cakes, she gave me all her secret recipes yet all my cakes turn out like bricks! :Hilarious


 I am going to make a Christmas cake for the first time in a couple of years as soon as the new kitchen is in. I am going to make a big one, and then I split it to three, one for us, one for my sister's family and one for Mum and Dad.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well no action on this thread for a while! What's going on?

Any progress on your kitchen @Tawny75

I had some photos yesterday of some of my units being made 




























Delivery 12th November  I'm so excited I could burst


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

@ewelsh they look amazing!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

They are coming in tomorrow to rip the old one out. I will finish clearing it tonight and post pictures, then we are painting this weekend to cover the bloody awful green then the installation starts on Monday!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Willow_Warren said:


> @ewelsh they look amazing!


Thank you, they will be painted.



Tawny75 said:


> They are coming in tomorrow to rip the old one out. I will finish clearing it tonight and post pictures, then we are painting this weekend to cover the bloody awful green then the installation starts on Monday!


How exciting @Tawny75  I am on holidays for a week as from tomorrow, so I will try my best to log on and have a nosey!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful units @ewelsh - no wonder you're excited.
Good luck for tomorrow @Tawny75 . I hope there's not too much mess


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just a last addition - my husband thinks I'm mad. In his words 'you could buy a washing machine for the price of that!!'


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh you lucky woman! I have a KitchenAid mini chopper...can't justify the mixer as I don't do enough baking.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

You'll be on the great British bake off next @lymorelynn


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh I love KitchenAids! I have a much cheaper mixer but I dream of a KitchenAid one day


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Just a last addition - my husband thinks I'm mad. In his words 'you could buy a washing machine for the price of that!!'
> View attachment 419831


I did a KitchenAid recipe book a few years back and they sent one in every colour along to the photoshoot, I was so hoping they would not ask for them back but unfortunately they did!!!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

oliviarussian said:


> I did a KitchenAid recipe book a few years back and they sent one in every colour along to the photoshoot, I was so hoping they would not ask for them back but unfortunately they did!!!!!


How rude!

I'm happy with my kenwood chef, it's not as pretty but it lives in the cupboard...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh don't you just love a kitchen aid!!!!!

Now you need the blender to match!!!

BTW the cakes look fabulous and I adore your tea cosy!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> I adore your tea cosy!!!


Ha ha! So does Lucia - she's stolen it so many times it no longer has a pom-pom.
I have been telling myself for years that I couldn't justify the cost of a KitchenAid but felt it was time to treat myself


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

oliviarussian said:


> I did a KitchenAid recipe book a few years back and they sent one in every colour along to the photoshoot, I was so hoping they would not ask for them back but unfortunately they did!!!!!


That's just mean - they could have let you have just one


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> That's just mean - they could have let you have just one


I know!!!!! I actually had one of them in the boot of my car for over a week.. I was gutted!


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

@immum Oh I like how you arranged the white Kallax, I was looking for a piece of furniture like a staircase, I didn't think of doing this with a 4-unit Kallax and 2 single ones.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Just a last addition - my husband thinks I'm mad. In his words 'you could buy a washing machine for the price of that!!'
> View attachment 419831


Oh oh oh oh. I am so jealous!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So here are the before pictures of the kitchen, I have finished clearing it this evening just the toaster and kettle and bin to go tomorrow after breakfast. My carpenter has called me to say the skip is ordered for tomorrow so we are all go.

The people who lived here before us loved bold bold colours but painting skills were not fantastic, so you can see the brush strokes in the glorious green!


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Good luck with the kitchen @Tawny75 .
Just a warning to all Kallax owners, this is what I come home to almost every day!









My boxes don't have much in them yet, so Indie can pull them out. There are normally at least 2 opened when i get in from work.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Just a last addition - my husband thinks I'm mad. In his words 'you could buy a washing machine for the price of that!!'
> View attachment 419831


Cheeky boy! Might I suggest serving him up a plate of freshly laundered socks whilst you are tucking in to the fruits of your KitchenAid's labours?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

immum said:


> Good luck with the kitchen @Tawny75 .
> Just a warning to all Kallax owners, this is what I come home to almost every day!
> View attachment 419882
> 
> ...


We have the same, I've set aside a specific box for them now


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

immum said:


> Good luck with the kitchen @Tawny75 .
> Just a warning to all Kallax owners, this is what I come home to almost every day!
> View attachment 419882
> 
> ...


We have had to alter one of ours, we stuck a basket there while we were tidying the living room and Lily commandeered it as her own!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So the kitchen is currently being ripped out and the cats are not bothered at all!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry. I seem to have taken over. Here is my ripped out kitchen.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Love this thread! 
@lymorelynn My whole kitchen is coordinated around my Yellow Kitchen-aid! Bought the tiles just got to figure out how to get OH to stick them on the wall.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Citruspips said:


> Love this thread!
> @lymorelynn My whole kitchen is coordinated around my Yellow Kitchen-aid! Bought the tiles just got to figure out how to get OH to stick them on the wall.
> View attachment 419912
> 
> ...


Love the yellow theme


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Today is paint paint and more paint. I am happy to report that the ghastly green has gone! Also there is an action shot of Mr T


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tawny75 said:


> Today is paint paint and more paint. I am happy to report that the ghastly green has gone! Also there is an action shot of Mr T
> 
> View attachment 419957
> View attachment 419958
> View attachment 419959


He has an athlete's legs, doesn't he! So glad for you that the green is gone, it was certainly umm... bright :Jawdrop


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It looks so much brighter already 
Nice legs Mr T


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> He has an athlete's legs, doesn't he! So glad for you that the green is gone, it was certainly umm... bright :Jawdrop


 Bright is not the word, it was hideous. I have lived with it for 5 long years and I am so pleased it is gone.



lymorelynn said:


> It looks so much brighter already
> Nice legs Mr T


 It certainly does. We are just waiting for the one coat to dry so we can put the too coat on.

As for the legs, you have both made him smile. Lol :Hilarious


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tawny75 said:


> Bright is not the word, it was hideous. I have lived with it for 5 long years and I am so pleased it is gone.
> 
> It certainly does. We are just waiting for the one coat to dry so we can put the too coat on.
> 
> As for the legs, you have both made him smile. Lol :Hilarious


I didn't want to say hideous but it's the right word! I bet you're relieved its gone


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> I didn't want to say hideous but it's the right word! I bet you're relieved its gone


It certainly was hideous. The previous owners of this house made some very unusual decorating choices. For instance, my living room when we moved in was a delightful chocolate brown with a dark brown laminate floor (we have kept that) and a beige carpet on the stairs, we put three coats on the chocolate brown but could not cover it so we had to use lining paper in the end.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Seeing everyone having their kitchens done is making me want to make amends to mine! Only had it done two years ago, but am sure I could make some improvements! 

Hmm


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Having my kitchen done inspired me to sort lots of my house out, along with the organisation thread I revisited. Everything is in a mess at the moment as my kitchen contents are scattered throughout the house but I can see how it will look in minds eye, hopefully by next weekend it will be a start...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BINS

can people talk to me about bins please or show me yours....

FOR RECYCLING 

We used to have an enamel bucket in the utility for this but now recycle so much it’s just not large enough. I would like something that looks like it’s meant for recycling or a bin or attractive etc rather than just a storage box - we don’t have a huge amount of room as our utility is quite small. Plastic without a lid could be an issue as the kids might see it as another litter tray. 

Any ideas welcome!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This my general bin - sensor controlled. You could easily use it for recyclables and it's quite compact.








I put recyclables straight into the bin which by by back door.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I have got something like this:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Double-Rec...keywords=recycling+bin&qid=1571660422&sr=8-19

Here it's for recyclable and non recyclable waste. The paper goes into a box and the compostable waste into a little bucket that I empty into the bin outside twice a day.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> BINS
> 
> can people talk to me about bins please or show me yours....
> 
> ...


How about a linen (basket ware) with plastic liner? It's not as if food get thrown in. I can't find a big enough recycle bin either hun!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I use a regular bin with a lid (normal bin is lidless) and hubby empties it into the big bin every 2-3 days depending on when it's full. I think we got it from Home Bargains and its 80L.

I did look into a bin compactor, which is quite secure looking but is quite pricey for a bin

https://www.josephjoseph.com/en-gb/titan-trash-compactor


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

My recycling box is a ratty old recycled Amazon box. Occasionally, when just emptied, it doubles as a cat bed...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Some great ideas here - loving the compacting one but we put a lot of wine bottles in recycling lol!!! 

I like the look of Lynn’s and Chaos’ too and the linen basket idea is something I’ve thought of - wonder if I could get a wicker style one with lid hmm....


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Just be wary of using a liner - rather than reducing the impact on the environment, you'll just be adding to it with the purchase and disposal of more non-recycleable plastic. Better to use the fabric liner, buy a couple extra, and wash on rotation


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We have one of these for plastic and cardboard: 
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/filur-bin-with-lid-white-20193899/

As it's entirely plastic we just hose it down if it gets drips in etc, and pour the recycling stuff into our recycling bin. We don't have a kerbside glass recycling so glass goes in a plastic tub in our shed then taking to recycling centre.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Repeat mantra to self - "you do not need a new kitchen"

"you do not need a new kitchen"

"you do not need a new kitchen"......

:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

They have done so much today I am really impressed. So all the plastering for the new tiles has been done. The wall cupboards are up and the base units are also in place.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Repeat mantra to self - "you do not need a new kitchen"
> 
> "you do not need a new kitchen"
> 
> ...


Heheh I also don't need a new kitchen, but this thread is moving me towards replacing some cupboard doors and refreshing worktops.

The worktops should be easy - they are walnut so I might sand them and I am contemplating some kind of white wash for them to lighten them up a bit (mainly as the wood is sun bleaching).

Not sure about doors yet...


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Psygon said:


> We have one of these for plastic and cardboard:
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/filur-bin-with-lid-white-20193899/
> 
> As it's entirely plastic we just hose it down if it gets drips in etc, and pour the recycling stuff into our recycling bin. We don't have a kerbside glass recycling so glass goes in a plastic tub in our shed then taking to recycling centre.


I have one of those as my dirty linen box...lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tawny75 said:


> They have done so much today I am really impressed. So all the plastering for the new tiles has been done. The wall cupboards are up and the base units are also in place.
> 
> View attachment 420133
> View attachment 420134
> ...


Looking good


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Heheh I also don't need a new kitchen, but this thread is moving me towards replacing some cupboard doors and refreshing worktops.
> 
> The worktops should be easy - they are walnut so I might sand them and I am contemplating some kind of white wash for them to lighten them up a bit (mainly as the wood is sun bleaching).
> 
> Not sure about doors yet...


See I have plain white gloss cupboards that aren't really dating. But I can't cope with the tiling, and I don't know how I can replace that without knackering the surfaces, which also aren't too bad. And my kitchen is big so won't be cheap.

For info, here are the tiles above the cooker. I hate them. Apologies to anyone who likes this sort of thing...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> See I have plain white gloss cupboards that aren't really dating. But I can't cope with the tiling, and I don't know how I can replace that without knackering the surfaces, which also aren't too bad. And my kitchen is big so won't be cheap.
> 
> For info, here are the tiles above the cooker. I hate them. Apologies to anyone who likes this sort of thing...
> 
> View attachment 420138


That's similar to what was in our kitchen, although ours were more beige in colour! I'm not a massive fan of tiles in kitchens, no idea why! It was great ripping them off the wall :-D


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> That's similar to what was in our kitchen, although ours were more beige in colour! I'm not a massive fan of tiles in kitchens, no idea why! It was great ripping them off the wall :-D


How do you do it without ruining the surfaces though? And do you replace them with something?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> They have done so much today I am really impressed. So all the plastering for the new tiles has been done. The wall cupboards are up and the base units are also in place.
> 
> View attachment 420133
> View attachment 420134
> ...


That's looking great already - super impressed at quick it's going in!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> How do you do it without ruining the surfaces though? And do you replace them with something?


Mainly wipeable paint. Do have wood upstands, and behind the cooker is a huge piece of stainless steel. Our kitchen is quite utilitarian in looks... Probably why seeing all these wooden kitchens I want to change some doors! Will find a pic!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Mainly wipeable paint. Do have wood upstands, and behind the cooker is a huge piece of stainless steel. Our kitchen is quite utilitarian in looks... Probably why seeing all these wooden kitchens I want to change some doors! Will find a pic!


Yeah wood is looking good.

This is what mine looks like now (at the risk of @huckybuck s sink judgement!!) . So not too bad, but just a bit fed up with it. Any ideas on how to change cheaply are welcome.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh, and my washing machine is leaking....


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Yeah wood is looking good.
> 
> This is what mine looks like now (at the risk of @huckybuck s sink judgement!!) . So not too bad, but just a bit fed up with it. Any ideas on how to change cheaply are welcome.
> 
> View attachment 420139


You'll be pleased to know I can't zoom in on the sink!!!!!
But from what i can see it all looks quite clean and tidy 
Hmm maybe a fresh tea towel????

For a quick refresh - what about painting the tiles (randomly thinking out loud and no idea if possible) all one colour to update them. A new flooring and curtains (or blind) and some new cupboard handles.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Was just about to post a picture of my kitchen but I fear @huckybuck will comment on my oven gloves...

Here we go...


















It's too much stainless steel... I want to soften it I think!

In that first pic I think the fact the wood Infront of the window is sun bleached is obvious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> You'll be pleased to know I can't zoom in on the sink!!!!!
> But from what i can see it all looks quite clean and tidy
> *Hmm maybe a fresh tea towel????*
> 
> For a quick refresh - what about painting the tiles (randomly thinking out loud and no idea if possible) all one colour to update them. A new flooring and curtains (or blind) and some new cupboard handles.


Ha ha, I was thinking about that. That teatowel used to be my Mom's and I'm sure she used to boil wash them all as they were beautifully clean!

My 30 degree washes don't seem to have the same effect to be honest, I knew I should have removed it from the pic 

In my defence, we recycled all her stuff, even though I can't keep it as clean as she did 

Painting the tiles might work, but they are lumpy and horrid....


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Was just about to post a picture of my kitchen but I fear @huckybuck will comment on my oven gloves...
> 
> Here we go...
> 
> ...


I love this look!

Gah, now I don't know what I want !!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> You'll be pleased to know I can't zoom in on the sink!!!!!
> But from what i can see it all looks quite clean and tidy
> Hmm maybe a fresh tea towel????
> 
> For a quick refresh - what about painting the tiles (randomly thinking out loud and no idea if possible) all one colour to update them. A new flooring and curtains (or blind) and some new cupboard handles.


I tried painting tiles in our downstairs loo, but it didn't work as well as I hoped it would!

There seem to be a lot more options around specialist paints now though - we didn't have much choice!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Loving your kitchen @Psygon but gosh yes whoever is your SS - please note oven gloves!!!!!!

Where do you get all your chopping boards from - I am on the look out for some large butcher's block style ones but they seem very expensive.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Ha ha, I was thinking about that. That teatowel used to be my Mom's and I'm sure she used to boil wash them all as they were beautifully clean!
> 
> My 30 degree washes don't seem to have the same effect to be honest, I knew I should have removed it from the pic
> 
> ...


It was the lumpyness in the tiles I painted that made it not work tbh!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Loving your kitchen @Psygon but gosh yes whoever is your SS - please note oven gloves!!!!!!
> 
> Where do you get all your chopping boards from - I am on the look out for some large butcher's block style ones but they seem very expensive.


Ours are all from IKEA (the big run of units is an IKEA kitchen). It was cheap, and we could fit the whole thing ourselves  hard work tho!

And yes, I know those oven gloves are a bit shameful - totally should have moved them :-D


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Was just about to post a picture of my kitchen but I fear @huckybuck will comment on my oven gloves...
> 
> Here we go...
> 
> ...


A new sink and some cupboard/drawer fronts would be enough to soften it - you should keep the extractors and splash back as I think they have a lot of impact with the range. Oh and some fabric always softens - a couple of illusion blinds would work.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Ours are all from IKEA (the big run of units is an IKEA kitchen). It was cheap, and we could fit the whole thing ourselves  hard work tho!
> 
> And yes, I know those oven gloves are a bit shameful - totally should have moved them :-D


Ignore her, they look like they are used


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I love this look!
> 
> Gah, now I don't know what I want !!!!


When we did our kitchen spent a crazy amount of time going back and forwards with ideas. We only had a couple of fixed things we knew - no tiles and no high cupboards (to maximize the light).

Do have a slight storage problem based on that second fixed idea tho...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> It was the lumpyness in the tiles I painted that made it not work tbh!


Yeah, that's what I fear...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't really like our kitchen but it's a cream shaker style, oak work tops, with a peninsular and some of it is glass fronted so our nice glasses are in there and the occasional "dead relly" ornament, so it's perfectly fine...and therefore not really justifiable to change. The utility was revolting - and this year I finally investigated changing the doors. The doors and knobs cost £125 and it took less than an hour to do. I couldn't believe how long I'd put up with the strangely "off green" cupboard doors when it was so easy and cheap to change with doors from B&Q.

As far as recycling goes, we have a bit open curved box on top of the fridge freezer in the utility. In there we have a Brabantia 50l bin and the bin in the kitchen is a hidden one, which is actually a recycling bin.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> A new sink and some cupboard/drawer fronts would be enough to soften it - you should keep the extractors and splash back as I think they have a lot of impact with the range. Oh and some fabric always softens - a couple of illusion blinds would work.


Yeah, wouldnt touch the range. Plus that stainless steel is sooo easy to clean after we've been wok cooking 

I have thought about blinds... But love the light level in day time. Saying that I have already picked out fabric if we go the blinds route :-D


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> When we did our kitchen spent a crazy amount of time going back and forwards with ideas. We only had a couple of fixed things we knew - no tiles and no high cupboards (to maximize the light).
> 
> Do have a slight storage problem based on that second fixed idea tho...


Oh 

I think that's what makes the space look good.

Maybe I should just try and break my tiles out and see how it goes. I can always change other stuff if it goes horribly wrong :Nailbiting


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't really like our kitchen but it's a cream shaker style, oak work tops, with a peninsular and some of it is glass fronted so our nice glasses are in there and the occasional "dead relly" ornament, so it's perfectly fine...and therefore not really justifiable to change. The utility was revolting - and this year I finally investigated changing the doors. The doors and knobs cost £125 and it took less than an hour to do. I couldn't believe how long I'd put up with the strangely "off green" cupboard doors when it was so easy and cheap to change with doors from B&Q.
> 
> As far as recycling goes, we have a bit open curved box on top of the fridge freezer in the utility. In there we have a Brabantia 50l bin and the bin in the kitchen is a hidden one, which is actually a recycling bin.


It's crazy isn't it when you put up with stuff and then realise how easy it was to change?

I once painted my whole kitchen with that B&Q 'Everywhere' paint that I don't think they do anymore and I absolutely loved it!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Oh
> 
> I think that's what makes the space look good.
> 
> Maybe I should just try and break my tiles out and see how it goes. I can always change other stuff if it goes horribly wrong :Nailbiting


Tbh the storage problem would go away if I stopped buying gadgets I don't really need. I mean, I don't need 4 cheese graters... For example.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Tbh the storage problem would go away if I stopped buying gadgets I don't really need. I mean, I don't need 4 cheese graters... For example.


Surely all you need is the 'MEGA GRATER' ??

That was it's name in the shop


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Surely all you need is the 'MEGA GRATER' ??
> 
> That was it's name in the shop
> 
> View attachment 420142


Gosh, I don't have one that looks like that...

I feel like my cheese grater collection is incomplete :Hilarious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Gosh, I don't have one that looks like that...
> 
> I feel like my cheese grater collection is incomplete :Hilarious


Oh no, I've made it worse!!!!

Edit to add, it folds flat for _your _convenience


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

One thing to do to size up the kitchen is paint the tiles and walls a light neutral colour, and paint the cabinets a deep colour. It makes the room look taller and feel more spacious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Rufus15 said:


> One thing to do to size up the kitchen is paint the tiles and walls a light neutral colour, and paint the cabinets a deep colour. It makes the room look taller and feel more spacious


Even if the cabinets are also on the walls?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

MilleD said:


> Even if the cabinets are also on the walls?


Yep!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Rufus15 said:


> Yep!


Interesting!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Note to self.. Sink always clean, oven gloves not on display and are washed, tea towels.. Oh dear cleaned daily have a huge supply but I think a small handful haven't got holes in... What can I say I owned terriers whose favourite game was tug with a tea towel. No sooner had I bought new a hole would appear so although they are good tea towels I figured it was healthier for the environment to use them. There's only so many 'scruffy' tea towels a person can have for cleaning.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well one not posting a photo of my kitchen! I'd be banished! I do love teatowels though 

This photo is actually about 6 years old, and no longer live in a house with such a large garden....










(That's not all of them I counted over 50... I have since tried to curb my teatowel buying habit)

Hannah


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

MilleD said:


> Interesting!


I think the best way is to paint the top cabinets the same colour as the walls, and the bottom cabinets the colour, but there's loads of different ideas on google and pinterest


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Just to add ..... You can tile over old tiles; no need to remove them.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> Well one not posting a photo of my kitchen! I'd be banished! I do love teatowels though
> 
> This photo is actually about 6 years old, and no longer live in a house with such a large garden....
> 
> ...


I love all those!!!! I am collecting vintage cat ones now!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Willow_Warren said:


> Well one not posting a photo of my kitchen! I'd be banished! I do love teatowels though


You're not alone - I am the Queen of Housework Refusal and Grand Duchess of Accumulated Clutter...


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> "dead relly" ornament,


That did tickle me.
@Psygon I like your kitchen it looks cheffy if that's a word
@MilleD I'd just smash them then assess the damage which would be nothing a bit of plaster couldn't fix.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

My tiles are still in their boxes :Banghead


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> Note to self.. Sink always clean, oven gloves not on display and are washed, tea towels.. Oh dear cleaned daily have a huge supply but I think a small handful haven't got holes in... What can I say I owned terriers whose favourite game was tug with a tea towel. No sooner had I bought new a hole would appear so although they are good tea towels I figured it was healthier for the environment to use them. There's only so many 'scruffy' tea towels a person can have for cleaning.


We just like to give @huckybuck something to check out 

Mine are clean, but I blame the climate change folk for making me not make them 'really' clean :Happy

Well, sort of........


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Citruspips said:


> That did tickle me.
> @Psygon I like your kitchen it looks cheffy if that's a word
> @MilleD I'd just smash them then assess the damage which would be nothing a bit of plaster couldn't fix.


I do fancy a good smash and see what happens. Perhaps after Christmas....


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Linda Weasel said:


> Just to add ..... You can tile over old tiles; no need to remove them.


You do lose some work surface space though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I love tea towels. Always ironed. Always. Good to get of germs too if you wash at a lower temp (as if I needed an excuse to iron!).


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I love tea towels. Always ironed. Always. Good to get of germs too if you wash at a lower temp (as if I needed an excuse to iron!).


I don't iron tea towels, I have started ironing bedding again though. Since I got the really high count sheets etc they are much muhc nicer ironed.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

My mum irons tea towels and sheets!

She used to iron socks and pants!

H


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ironing sheets and tea towels, are you mad! :Jawdrop


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What have I started :Hilarious
I can see a plethora of new and remodeled kitchens springing up :Hilarious
@Psygon I do like the industrial look of yours - definitely cheffy 
And all of those gorgeous tea towels Hannah  My mother-in-law used to give all of her daughters and me a tea towel every Christmas, bless her. She passed away 20 years ago but I still have some of her tea towels. I'm with @Mrs Funkin on the ironing front too - tea towels must be ironed 
I am looking forward to seeing all of these revamped kitchens ​


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I love tea towels. Always ironed. Always. Good to get of germs too if you wash at a lower temp (as if I needed an excuse to iron!).


Oh if I lived closer to Mrs F!!!!!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Join the queue @huckybuck I'm moving to live next door to @Mrs Funkin


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I love tea towels. Always ironed. Always. Good to get of germs too if you wash at a lower temp (as if I needed an excuse to iron!).


Oooo I iron my 'holey' tea towels... I do use my tumble drier occasionally for them too... So double whammy on the germs front..
They fold better too..

@Willow_Warren my mother in law irons underwear, pants, socks, bras...I did used to iron OH boxer shorts and thought waste of time. I don't mind ironing, except shirts get tedious. Was so relieved when it was school holidays for my sons and no school shirts to iron.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oooh, I have both an iron and an ironing board! 


(Not entirely sure what either are used for, but I have them...)


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have been at a funeral this afternoon. The lady who trained me how to be a Guided sadly died so I went on two fronts, on a personal and because I was there to represent our Division.

Anyway, I have come home to a lovely site, I now have doors, shelves, a hole for a new plug and most excitedly my new cooker! Not as big as Lynn's but still a full 4 inches wider than my old one.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> I have been at a funeral this afternoon. The lady who trained me how to be a Guided sadly died so I went on two fronts, on a personal and because I was there to represent our Division.
> 
> Anyway, I have come home to a lovely site, I now have doors, shelves, a hole for a new plug and most excitedly my new cooker! Not as big as Lynn's but still a full 4 inches wider than my old one.
> 
> ...


ooh how exciting - it's looking fab!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I cannot stand to get into a bed that's not ironed. I no longer iron underwear or towels but everything else gets ironed except sports wear. Oscar causes me a lot of extra chores, as I seem to be washing and ironing a lot more beds before people come to stay to "De-Oscar" them, then again after they've stayed


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Don't you iron your bras @Mrs Funkin ??!!!:Jawdrop


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I have to iron sheets and pillowcases! I used to iron tea towels but don’t anymore.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Today we have pipes tidied, new skirting board, a plug in the cupboard for the fridge freezer, sides and tops on the wall cabinets and kick boards for the bottom. Electrics are all done and the cooker is wired in.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ooooh likey likey! Coming on well!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Ooohhhh.... Looking good and smart.


P.s. I just looked at my oven gloves... Think I'll put them in the wash at the weekend!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks lovely @Tawny75


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

We are so nearly there. Today I have handles, new plastering again, worktops and a sink.






























However, the rascals have left their mark... Some levelling latex has been out down on the floor and it now has additional cat paw marks....neither of them are admitting to it!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Looking lovely and shiny  Love your worktops.
Aww, I love the paw prints too :Cat


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> We are so nearly there. Today I have handles, new plastering again, worktops and a sink.
> View attachment 420432
> View attachment 420433
> View attachment 420434
> ...


Paw printing is clearly in order!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Looking fab! Love the little paw prints!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Not a kitchen... But work started on our new porch. Sadly this is as far as it will go for a couple of weeks as our joiner started it before he goes on holiday. But it's giving a good impression of the final space now most of the frame is up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We are having a new fuse box and some sockets put into the conservatory (so the Christmas tree can go in there easily). 

I don't think it's going to be quite as much fun as all these projects


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I know... All this work is really exciting! I was just looking around the house wondering what I can do.... I've no spare cash for anything aesthetic... My gutters, sofits and facias need doing, and that's not exactly exciting...

Hannah


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> We are so nearly there. Today I have handles, new plastering again, worktops and a sink.
> View attachment 420432
> View attachment 420433
> View attachment 420434
> ...


Watch out for cement burns on their paws


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

TriTri said:


> Watch out for cement burns on their paws


It is not cement, I checked and I have checked all paws on each cat and there is no sign at all. This is how I can't tell which one it was who made the prints


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> It is not cement, I checked and I have checked all paws on each cat and there is no sign at all. This is how I can't tell which one it was who made the prints


Fit the paw into the print Tawny!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Am I the only one who is just a little bit sad that the prints are going to be covered up?


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Am I the only one who is just a little bit sad that the prints are going to be covered up?


No, me too. I'd cut a hole into the flooring to preserve it.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Kitchen is done!! Just some painting to touch up.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> Kitchen is done!! Just some painting to touch up.
> 
> View attachment 420512
> View attachment 420514
> ...


Wow! Looks really fab. Loving the contrast between the worktops and the units - looks very smart. Bet you are super happy with that!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Very nice, I do like the shiny white with the dark wood surfaces!

Hannah


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am totally over the moon. Now the big task of putting everything away starts!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tawny75 said:


> I am totally over the moon. Now the big task of putting everything away starts!


:Hilarious Good luck with that :Hilarious
It looks absolutely gorgeous - love the contrast between shiny doors and wood worktops. Enjoy cooking with your new cooker too!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Both yours and Lynn's kitchens look fab! It's so nice to have a fresh new room... must get in gear to decorate my bedroom


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Following on from Lynn's tradition. The first cupboard sorted was the cats/ferrets.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

@Tawny75 I know it's off topic.. Can we see a picture of the ferrets please!

Beautiful kitchen by the way!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Lovely new kitchens @lymorelynn & @Tawny75

I second @lullabydream request @Tawny75 can we see your gorgeous ferrets please x


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Of course you can! Here are 3 of them - Harry, Fil and Gil. You can also see Ron's feet










This is all 5 of them just before they were cleaned out a couple of weeks ago. They look really scraggy at the moment as they are putting their winter fat and coat on.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> Of course you can! Here are 3 of them - Harry, Fil and Gil. You can also see Ron's feet
> 
> View attachment 420589
> 
> ...


Aww they are fantastic, I love ferrets x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

They look so cute @Tawny75


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww the kitchen looks great @Tawny75

I love the work tops!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well well well

I go away for 1 week and you lot have lost the plot, recycling bins, tea towels, chefs kitchens, cheese graters, tiles :Hilarious all totally @lymorelynn fault  p.s how's the cooker Lynn?

I absolutely LOVE your new kitchen @Tawny75 you must be delighted. Looks fresh bright and super clean not even @huckybuck could fault your sink :Hilarious

I am a tea towel fan and I have to iron them, something my Gran was obsessed about and would actually check I had ironed my t towels but they must be green gate t towels don't ask me why 

@huckybuck our recycle bin at the moment is 









But when new kitchen cupboards arrive I will have a cupboard with a pull down door with a bin inside just for recycling like this, if you know a good joiner, I am sure this could be fitted into one of your many kitchen cupboards, it's a very simple design.









@Pysgon I love your kitchen, I do like the mix of country/industrial/warehouse style kitchens, I think it's lovely. Maybe a blind would soften it, if you want that softer look. Like you I don't like blinds or curtains in kitchens BUT I have just had my roman blinds made and I deliberately had them made much longer so I could put them right above the window so not to block the light coming in, and they have softened the look, not that they will ever be pulled down, much to my husband's horror ha!

What ever you do you must post us some pics


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

@ewelsh Did you have a nice time away? I know it's off topic but am sure everyone wants to know!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The cooker is everything I hoped for @ewelsh  It coped wonderfully with roast lunch for four plus vegan ragout for two last weekend. Apple tart tatain for pudding, with pastry made in my new mixer and apples from my own tree 
Council came to collect the old fridge and cooker today so I think everything is back to normal now


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Have just read the whole thread, I do like a reno 



lymorelynn said:


> And we're done
> View attachment 419570
> View attachment 419571
> View attachment 419572
> View attachment 419573


Beautiful kitchen Lynn, fab layout and loving your big window. Your appliances and the finishing touches make it.



lymorelynn said:


> Just a last addition - my husband thinks I'm mad. In his words 'you could buy a washing machine for the price of that!!'
> View attachment 419831


It's lush.

I spend a lot of time in my kitchen, things have to earn their place and if its something I touch or look at every day I believe it should have a responsibility to make me smile.



Tawny75 said:


> Kitchen is done!! Just some painting to touch up.
> 
> View attachment 420512
> View attachment 420514
> ...


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> plus vegan ragout for two


 Sorry to derail, but ragout always makes me laugh due to an incident on holiday when I was a kid!

We used to go caravanning with two other families, and every night after us kids had all been packed off to bed, the adults would have a boys v girls game of Trivial Pursuit.

One evening, the girls landed on the 'cheese' square for Sports and Leisure. The question drawn was "What is a ragout" - only because none of the men had much culinary skill outside of barbecuing burnt offerings they had no idea how it should be pronounced, so the question they actually gave the girls was "What is a Rag Out..."

The boys have never been allowed to live that one down, especially as it cost the girls the game!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> @ewelsh Did you have a nice time away? I know it's off topic but am sure everyone wants to know!


Yes thank you, it was a nice short break, just met my husband in Dubai, it was too hot for me, I felt like a vampire hiding in the shade. Back to reality with a bang and British weather, plus loads of washing and ironing boooo.



lymorelynn said:


> The cooker is everything I hoped for @ewelsh  It coped wonderfully with roast lunch for four plus vegan ragout for two last weekend. Apple tart tatain for pudding, with pastry made in my new mixer and apples from my own tree
> Council came to collect the old fridge and cooker today so I think everything is back to normal now


Sounds yummy, not a meat girl but I do love a ragout, as for home made apple tart big yummy. Glad it's all going well


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have under a week to go till my new kitchen is here..... I’m soooo excited 

Monday 11th chaos begins


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> I have under a week to go till my new kitchen is here..... I'm soooo excited
> 
> Monday 11th chaos begins


Begins???? Who are you kidding  with your menagerie it's always chaos!!!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Begins???? Who are you kidding  with your menagerie it's always chaos!!!!!


This is very true, ok I'll rephrase.

Monday 11th absolute chaos begins


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Woo hoo! Can't wait to see your chaos and the finished results.
Hope the furries behave and don't add too much to the general mayhem


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> This is very true, ok I'll rephrase.
> 
> Monday 11th absolute chaos begins


Are you having a hole in the floor specially installed for the next time *that* aunt and uncle come to visit?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

For those of you who have new kitchens, where did you get them? We were originally looking at IKEA and tried their online tool (which was rubbish) but are there any other room planning tools anyone has used successfully? I don't mind paying for a decent one


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Rufus15 said:


> For those of you who have new kitchens, where did you get them? We were originally looking at IKEA and tried their online tool (which was rubbish) but are there any other room planning tools anyone has used successfully? I don't mind paying for a decent one


Mine came from Howdens. You have to deal through a builder or fitter but they do come out and plan everything. Not much in the way of a showroom though - at least not at my branch. We looked at Wren too, who have fantastic showrooms, but we found their pricing complicated.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> For those of you who have new kitchens, where did you get them? We were originally looking at IKEA and tried their online tool (which was rubbish) but are there any other room planning tools anyone has used successfully? I don't mind paying for a decent one


My kitchen is from Howdens with a local fitter to install it as they only sell to trade.

Benchmarx are also good apparently. I have not heard good things about Wren though.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Are you having a hole in the floor specially installed for the next time *that* aunt and uncle come to visit?


I'd personally dig a trench out if I thought it would stop her visiting again! 

She actually asked if she could come again this year :Nailbiting I said NO :Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Parts of my kitchen is from from DeVol the other part is a made by my local joiner, our walls, floor and pretty much everything in this house is wonky ( yes including me ) everything has to be bespoke! 
All our other kitchens have been inherited from previous owners.

My cousin who has loads of holiday let’s, gets her kitchens off e bay, they are ex show rooms or slightly damaged! She gets real bargains and lovely kitchens!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> I'd personally dig a trench out if I thought it would stop her visiting again!
> 
> She actually asked if she could come again this year :Nailbiting I said NO :Smuggrin


 She didn't! What a nerve! :Jawdrop

Well done on putting your foot down!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> We looked at Wren too, who have fantastic showrooms, but we found their pricing complicated.


I've heard not too great things about theirr fitters too...


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendations ladies!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mine is now completely finished with all the painting completed, my stuff in and the blind up, do you want pictures?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> do you want pictures?


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tawny75 said:


> Mine is now completely finished with all the painting completed, my stuff in and the blind up, *do you want pictures?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Always!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Silly question - where’s your sink?


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks fabulous @Tawny75 - hope you are enjoying it


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely @Tawney you must be in that kitchen all the time!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Looks fabulous @Tawny75 - hope you are enjoying it





ewelsh said:


> Lovely @Tawney you must be in that kitchen all the time!


 I am loving it and I literally sit and look at it. I am starting to bake again too and even resisting the urge to eat them all.

This week I have done carrot cakes








And overnight I have cooked our Christmas cake. It is now all wrapped up ready for feeding.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I love a bit of enamel storage and the cakes look yummmmmy!!!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Forget the cats this thread is compulsive


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Rufus15 said:


> For those of you who have new kitchens, where did you get them? We were originally looking at IKEA and tried their online tool (which was rubbish) but are there any other room planning tools anyone has used successfully? I don't mind paying for a decent one


When I got mine done, I went to Magnet. They have showrooms and I took an appointment. We brought the measurements and they designed it for us, it takes quite a while and they only give you the plans when you buy but at least you can have a proper quote and see what it would look like!
It wasn't too expensive for a kitchen, although it wasn't a top range kitchen and de didn't take their fitters...
I'll try to find pics of my old kitchen and post them later.


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

This was my kitchen (I loved my house ), these are pics I took when selling my house (I took my own pictures, didn't want to leave this task to an estate agent ).


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Minuscule said:


> This was my kitchen (I loved my house ), these are pics I took when selling my house (I took my own pictures, didn't want to leave this task to an estate agent ).


Lovely


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 421549
> View attachment 421550
> ...


Ooh I like the colour of your slow cooker!!!!!

Now slightly concerned by your dish cloth though - it really should be folded tidily when not in use...

Nice shiny sink though well done!!!



Minuscule said:


> This was my kitchen (I loved my house ), these are pics I took when selling my house (I took my own pictures, didn't want to leave this task to an estate agent ).


I love the colour of your kitchen walls - looking for something similar for my lounge - what was it - can you remember?


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> I love the colour of your kitchen walls - looking for something similar for my lounge - what was it - can you remember?


Yes, it was Pepper Red by Dulux (Kitchen paint range)


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

@huckybuck Check it out in a shop because it's darker on the walls that it looks on the pics!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Minuscule said:


> Yes, it was Pepper Red by Dulux (Kitchen paint range)





Minuscule said:


> @huckybuck Check it out in a shop because it's darker on the walls that it looks on the pics!


Brilliant thank you! At least if I get an idea I can buy a few tester pots to try x


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I like the colour of your slow cooker!!!!!
> 
> Now slightly concerned by your dish cloth though - it really should be folded tidily when not in use...
> 
> ...


I do apologise for my unfolded dish cloth, I shall make sure I take care to fold it properly going forward


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Minuscule said:


> This was my kitchen (I loved my house ), these are pics I took when selling my house (I took my own pictures, didn't want to leave this task to an estate agent ).


Awwww lovely kitchen, agreed love the wall colour


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Tawny75 said:


> I do apologise for my unfolded dish cloth, I shall make sure I take care to fold it properly going forward


See, this is why I will never post photos of my kitchen - HB would have a seizure!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I love that wall colour too. 
Can’t say I’ve ever neatly folded a dish cloth (although I definitely will now if I’m taking a photo to go in this thread!!) husband sometimes drapes it over the tap now that really does bug me.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Rufus15 said:


> For those of you who have new kitchens, where did you get them? We were originally looking at IKEA and tried their online tool (which was rubbish) but are there any other room planning tools anyone has used successfully? I don't mind paying for a decent one


Had four kitchens from Howdens (in different houses ), @lymorelynn is correct about going through a tradesperson.

Mine was a carpenter that I had worked with on another house so he allowed me to use his account to plan and order everything. I had a salesperson out to plan but they wanted to give me a a very boring layout even though I'd said I wanted as much storage as possible. I listened to their idea then told them to measure up for what I had in mind.

Found that the price jumped up with "clever" bits like with the corner carousel. Got around having a "clever" larder unit by using a normal tower cupboard and adding more shelves (which my carpenter fitted to the heights I wanted).

If you can fit them in pan drawers are a must, I miss mine now we've moved. All my crockery and cutlery were in one set and pans in another so no bending for the most used items. I didn't pay extra for holders either, more space without the holders 

Saved my budget for different handles (Howdens give you a standard handle), a ceramic sink, corner carouse, more powerful extractor fan (which was brilliant!), lighting and Dh wanted a particular tap but I found that not very hard wearing so wouldn't have that one again.

My kitchen from my old house



















There are two more towers either side nearest the camera that aren't seen, I like storage 

Also did my utility room with the same units








There's a another tower opposite my washer


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh that’s a gorgeous kitchen and lovely and tidy too!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> I love that wall colour too.
> Can't say I've ever neatly folded a dish cloth (although I definitely will now if I'm taking a photo to go in this thread!!) husband sometimes drapes it over the tap now that really does bug me.


Folded and draped over the side of the sink is absolutely fine too and allows it to dry a little!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Preferred dishcloth folds;


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fabulous kitchen @westie~ma . You have my handles  I only had room for one pan drawer but I absolutely love it.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely kitchen @westie~ma very organised 

@huckybuck :Hilarious you do make me laugh! I have made a mental note about ones dish cloth. :Smuggrin


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh that's a gorgeous kitchen and lovely and tidy too!!





ewelsh said:


> Lovely kitchen @westie~ma very organised
> 
> @huckybuck :Hilarious you do make me laugh! I have made a mental note about ones dish cloth. :Smuggrin


Thank you.

It was a proper working kitchen rather than a show one 

After the estate agent took his photos for our sale my dh suggested I take pics for us as in his words "it'll never be as tidy as that again!"

Less than a month later we had sold. I'm so glad I have my own pics, waited a ling time to get that kitchen (my own fault, couldn't make up my mind on layout).



lymorelynn said:


> Fabulous kitchen @westie~ma . You have my handles  I only had room for one pan drawer but I absolutely love it.


Did notice your handles on your pics  my fitter was upset that Howdens hadn't sent enough handles until I explained I wanted them mixed up. Bless him he was 75 yo and retired carpenter but helping out my carpenter 

I miss my pan drawers, eons of storage. Had him to line up my handles on the drawers with my cupboard handles above, otherwise out of alignment would niggle me


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> Preferred dishcloth folds;
> 
> View attachment 421677
> View attachment 421678


Do you use that dishcloth? It's immaculate!!

That's a very beautiful sink.

Eta, can I ask what the bell is for?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Do you use that dishcloth? It's immaculate!!
> 
> That's a very beautiful sink.
> 
> Eta, can I ask what the bell is for?


I do use them for a couple of days then wash in the machine - I have about 7 identical ones!!!

The bell is for the cat's treat time - Little H has to ring it before they get their treats!! The HBs aren't quite as good at it as @LJC675 's Kalex and Suter but they do try!!

I did laugh when one of my friends came to stay and she tried it!!! Little H was not amused!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Gosh, I don't have one that looks like that...
> 
> I feel like my cheese grater collection is incomplete :Hilarious


For anyone interested... Got a new grater!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow that’s an industrial grater!!!


We def need to see everyone’s gadgets and gizmos too - we could do with a thread.....” just being nosey” lol


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Wow that's an industrial grater!!!
> 
> We def need to see everyone's gadgets and gizmos too - we could do with a thread....." just being nosey" lol


I really like kitchen gadgets 

My total favourite thing is our instant boiling tab...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Quooker - me too!!!! 

Now I am soooooo tempted by the one that does everything inc sparkling!!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Quooker - me too!!!!
> 
> Now I am soooooo tempted by the one that does everything inc sparkling!!!!


Yeah ours is a Quooker too, such a life changer imo!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

There's only one grater in all the world that you need to complete your collection...and it's a Mouli 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouli_grater


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> There's only one grater in all the world that you need to complete your collection...and it's a Mouli
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouli_grater


Uh oh... I'll check the shops next time I'm out :-D


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@huckybuck that's one beautiful sink and the cloth has set a new standard in kitchen textiles  I'm going to buy a new set of cloths before I take any pics.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> Wow that's an industrial grater!!!
> 
> We def need to see everyone's gadgets and gizmos too - we could do with a thread....." just being nosey" lol


Not really a gadget person, do have a nifty garlic crusher thing and a wonderfully heavy corkscrew, lots of 1970s pyrex :Bag and a set of Stellar pans older than my kids :Bag:Bag
Not strictly a kitchen item but I do adore my ironing press :Shy










And my newest gadget which we inherited when we moved here, I truly adore her 










Got Mont a new bed today so he now matches


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

That's gorgeous @westie~ma


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Apologies for all the colour clashes, a mishmash of items from my old house and inherited decor :Wacky


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Omg I LOVE Pyrex 
And Tupperware 
It’s so collectible!


That range is to die for. It’s a proper one!!! I am so envious!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> Omg I LOVE Pyrex
> And Tupperware
> It's so collectible!
> 
> That range is to die for. It's a proper one!!! I am so envious!


Helped my mother declutter a few years ago, I opened a battered box which contained a small(ish) pyrex dish, glass lid and a stand!!! It was an unused wedding present its 50 odd years old.

I re-homed it there and then  Found others too but she wouldn't let me take them all. Also I clocked her tupperware jugs ... jugs, more than one!!!! She wouldn't be parted from them either.

Bought her a cast iron pyrex casserole pot after we renovated her kitchen and house (house warming oresent) she gave me that as its too heavy igeon, I've used it every week since moving here, fab for cassoulet, chilli con carne, beef in red wine. Tomorrow it'll contain cottage pie

Christmas dinner is looming though, no other cooking source. I've a microwave but I don't like using one. Mine lives in the garage


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Who mentioned kitchen gadgets... I want waffles now. I don't really get my waffle maker out anymore as it doesn't seem worth it just for one.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Who mentioned kitchen gadgets... I want waffles now. I don't really get my waffle maker out anymore as it doesn't seem worth it just for one.


You can't have her, Waffles is mine!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> There's only one grater in all the world that you need to complete your collection...and it's a Mouli
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouli_grater


I don't have a Mouli one but I do have a rotation grater, I got fed up of grating my fingers.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Apologies for all the colour clashes, a mishmash of items from my old house and inherited decor :Wacky


Oh, don't apologise - it's the environmentally friendly way of doing things! 

I have never been able to fathom why people throw out perfectly good (sometimes nearly-new appliances) just because they changed the decor. If they don't practially fit sizewise etc. in a new layout, that's one thing, but chucking a perfectly good kettle and toaster because they don't happen to match the accent colours and feature tiles in the new kitchen* is beyond me! My microwave is about 20 years old, and I replace appliances when they die (or, for more important one, show signs of imminent expiration), not before 

*I should note, I have no idea what this phrase actually means. I just came across someone else saying it as a justification of why they needed a new £200-ish toaster and kettle combo...


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I agree, I got all new because I knew that everything I had right down to the teaspoons went to my brother in law. The only thing we threw out was our microwave because I dropped it and broke it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I will confess that I didn't 'need' to replace some of the things but my 20 year old microwave did have a worrying crack in the door frame, I was using a kettle that was bought for guests to make tea or coffee in the bedroom and my youngest son claimed my toaster. The mixer was my treat to myself.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I went to put my soup maker on this morning and blew all the sockets downstairs!! No idea what happened but gosh I was bereft!!

Straight off to Argos to get another one (ooh new edition that does 3 types of texture and keeps warm and is a bit bigger).

Transferred all the ingredients and had soup for tea - it's even 3 mins quicker!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I er ahem might also have bought a teasmade whilst I was there :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha! A teasmaid? Awesome, my Nan had one when I was little. I loved it  

Is the soup maker worth having? I often think of getting one.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes I’ve wondered about a soup maker myself, are they actually better than the good old saucepan?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! A teasmaid? Awesome, my Nan had one when I was little. I loved it
> 
> Is the soup maker worth having? I often think of getting one.


I was soooo sceptical about them and Mum persuaded me to take the plunge. I honestly couldn't be without now. To have delicious smooth soup in about 20 mins with just a "kettle" to wash up...I make soup almost every day from Autumn to Spring!

Top tip if you go for one - go for largest capacity if you like to make and keep some and look for a sauté option. This one's keep warm facility and reheat will be useful too.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

This is the one I have gone for this time. It's top of the range but I felt that I use it so much it's worth it!

I have other gadgets such as bread maker and food processor and air fryer and pressure cooker and none get used as much as the soup maker and crock pot (slow Cooker)

Morphy Richards Total Control Soup Maker 501020 White Soupmaker https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MFX5M4U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_4TDXDbA812QNB


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I love my soup maker, I have this one but it definitely did not cost £80 when I bought it, I got it in a sale. I use it most weeks in the winter.










My three most used gadgets in the kitchen are my soup maker, air fryer and slow cooker. I use each of them at least once a week in the winter.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Black Friday is coming up.....

I looked at that one Tawny but don’t think it saute’s and I’d got used to having that function - though tbf could easily do without...


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Black Friday is coming up.....
> 
> I looked at that one Tawny but don't think it saute's and I'd got used to having that function - though tbf could easily do without...


I have my eye on an actifry which I hope will be in a black Friday sale somewhere along with one of those really lovely tall wide cat tower things.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well thanks @huckybuck I bought one last night, Morphy Richards Total Control Soup Maker 501020 White Soupmaker, my husband loves soup and I love to freeze batches. I'll let you know, it sounds so much easier than standing over a saucepan for ages and millions of other bowls and pans to wash up. I noticed a lot of reviews say the inside can not be put in water that it's difficult to wash, did you find this or do you have a sneaky way of cleaning it


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Hum... you’ve got me looking at kitchen gadgets (my cupboards are already bursting). And Lakeland just sent me an email so I’m looking at the milk frother! For hot chocolate only... (currently I use the microwave and one of those little electric whisks). I should maybe get on and dressed instead!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh thank you @huckybuck @Tawny75 I've been looking at the soup makers for months, I love soup in autumn & winter but as I live on my own I wondered if it was worth it for one person.
Going to order one on Black Friday.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Well thanks @huckybuck I bought one last night, Morphy Richards Total Control Soup Maker 501020 White Soupmaker, my husband loves soup and I love to freeze batches. I'll let you know, it sounds so much easier than standing over a saucepan for ages and millions of other bowls and pans to wash up. I noticed a lot of reviews say the inside can not be put in water that it's difficult to wash, did you find this or do you have a sneaky way of cleaning it


That's the one I bought lol!!

It's not difficult at all - I just make sure as soon as the soup is done I serve it or put it in a container to store and then rinse the jug, fill up with hot water and detergent - you just have to make sure you don't get water on the connector bit (you'll see what I mean. And let it stand.

When I'm ready I give it a wipe with a cloth and rinse out.

The blade part is trickiest but again I tend to rinse it straight away and wipe down then rinse again.

You could also fill it with hot water and detergent and blend or use the drinks function which would also do the trick I guess.

And there is a pre clean function on the one we've bought - not sure what that's for lol???

I used it again today to sauté some lardons then added the leek and potato soup in that I made yesterday and reheated it!!! It was piping hot!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ebonycat said:


> Oh thank you @huckybuck @Tawny75 I've been looking at the soup makers for months, I love soup in autumn & winter but as I live on my own I wondered if it was worth it for one person.
> Going to order one on Black Friday.


Definitely worth it - you can make a 2 person serving easily and pop one in the fridge or freezer - I usually end up eating all of it lol!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> Hum... you've got me looking at kitchen gadgets (my cupboards are already bursting). And Lakeland just sent me an email so I'm looking at the milk frother! For hot chocolate only... (currently I use the microwave and one of those little electric whisks). I should maybe get on and dressed instead!


I'm obsessed with gadgets lol!! My Mum has the Dualit milk frother and loves it!

Seriously considering a dehydrator and what's that hot pot cooker thing they keep advertising on the telly????


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I have the little Dualit milk frother too...

I am seriously contemplating a soup maker...HB I might have to put yours onto camelcamelcamel and keep an eye on it.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh oh oh @huckybuck @Mrs Funkin I like the milk frother, will wait & see if it goes on special on Black Friday


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, according to camelcamelcamel, the cheapest the frother has been is £34.99 @ebonycat - and the soup maker has been £50.99!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, according to camelcamelcamel, the cheapest the frother has been is £34.99 @ebonycat - and the soup maker has been £50.99!


Oh thank you Mrs F, I've never heard of camelcamelcamel you're a bad influence


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

No no no, I'm just saving you money  It's me being helpful really (make sure you're on the uk site).


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> No no no, I'm just saving you money  It's me being helpful really (make sure you're on the uk site).


:Hilarious:Hilarious
I do love gadgets.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Camel camel camel? Where have you been hiding???????

Need a link Mrs F xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

uk.camelcamelcamel.com

Then you post in the link from the amazon page to the item you want and it shows you a graph of prices, so you can see an average/lowest/highest - and you can set an alert to email you when the price drops below the point you choose. 

Tada! 

Sorry to derail the kitchen thread...it's sort of relevant as it's gadget related


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> uk.camelcamelcamel.com
> 
> Then you post in the link from the amazon page to the item you want and it shows you a graph of prices, so you can see an average/lowest/highest - and you can set an alert to email you when the price drops below the point you choose.
> 
> ...


Ooh fab thank you. Is it just amazon?

This thread is great!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes, only amazon. Soz


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well we learn something new every day! Thanks @Mrs Funkin


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I’m having a good start for my new kitchen which is meant to be starting tomorrow!

The joiners just rang to say they are coming Tuesday now due to a family emergency, the son has been rushed to hospital and needs an emergency operation due to a seizure! Poor boy that’s a worry isn’t it. Who knows if they will be here Tuesday! I can hardly complain can I.

Also my work tops are being delivered tomorrow morning by the wife of the company Earthy Timber who said they are ridiculously heavy a two or three man job! So I’ve been running round my neighbour hood asking people I don’t even know trying to find men! 

Plus I am back on the flash flood warning area!


Honestly you couldn’t write it


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh no 
Hope things go smoothly despite flood warnings and lack of men to carry your work tops. Hope all is well with your joiner's family x


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> I er ahem might also have bought a teasmade whilst I was there :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Which teasmade did you go for?

Considering getting one for here, me and dh argue over whose turn it is to go down to the kitchen to make the first cuppa of the day on weekends. Its your weekend I did last weekend, I can never remember so end up going anyway.

He's only here on weekends otherwise it'd be a daily battle


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm very traditional and love vintage so it had to be a swan for me. I was very very tempted with a proper old one (think 40s/50s) as there are a few Goblin ones on eBay but I wasn't brave enough to go for one.

Swan Vintage Teasmade https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0144OPWOG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_6KhYDbE6G4FZV

I love it already!!!

It boils quickly and the pot is enough for 2 cups. I put the milk in a chilled flask when I went to bed and it was fine. The only downside is there is a tiny light for the clock which although dimmable I cant switch off completely. I need to cover it!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I dreamt about a soup maker last night


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Work tops have arrived, yipppeeeee










Loving the live edge


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Work tops have arrived, yipppeeeee
> 
> View attachment 422124
> 
> ...


Wow! They are beautiful


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> Work tops have arrived, yipppeeeee
> 
> View attachment 422124
> 
> ...


Ooooh, those are utterly gorgeous!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> Work tops have arrived, yipppeeeee
> 
> View attachment 422124
> 
> ...


Those are just gorgeous


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> I'm very traditional and love vintage so it had to be a swan for me. I was very very tempted with a proper old one (think 40s/50s) as there are a few Goblin ones on eBay but I wasn't brave enough to go for one.
> 
> Swan Vintage Teasmade https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0144OPWOG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_6KhYDbE6G4FZV
> 
> ...


I have a phone light that I cover, will need another then. Light seems to wake me.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow seriously gorgeous work tops @ewelsh 
How are they sealed?


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Work tops have arrived, yipppeeeee
> 
> View attachment 422124
> 
> ...


They look lovely x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Wow seriously gorgeous work tops @ewelsh
> How are they sealed?


:Yawn Don't,! 
Ask me anything about oil, wax, lacquer I'm your girl! I am now an expert. Honestly what a mine field. I spent all yesterday on the phone to different companies about which sealant I should use.
The company who made the work tops spray them in their work shop in a special room with special stuff not recommended for the general public!  Plus they have a resin in the cracks and holes so certain oils wax won't adhere to this!
I had to have them delivered in their raw state because my joiners will have to adjust the size because my flipping walls are all out, plus a sink is to be cut out the middle and no way could I get every millimetre bang on. So I have some hard wax oil arriving today so guess what I'll be doing till goodness knows what time tonight and early morning and I have to apply 4 coats and denibbing in between coats!

But I can do this #girlpower


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well they look absolutely gorgeous! 

good luck with the waxing! I’m sure your hard work will be worth it. You might need a massage afterwards 

Hannah


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> :Yawn Don't,!
> Ask me anything about oil, wax, lacquer I'm your girl! I am now an expert. Honestly what a mine field. I spent all yesterday on the phone to different companies about which sealant I should use.
> The company who made the work tops spray them in their work shop in a special room with special stuff not recommended for the general public!  Plus they have a resin in the cracks and holes so certain oils wax won't adhere to this!
> I had to have them delivered in their raw state because my joiners will have to adjust the size because my flipping walls are all out, plus a sink is to be cut out the middle and no way could I get every millimetre bang on. So I have some hard wax oil arriving today so guess what I'll be doing till goodness knows what time tonight and early morning and I have to apply 4 coats and denibbing in between coats!
> ...


Good luck with it all. 
Are you reusing the cut out bit for anything in particular?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Good luck with it all.
> Are you reusing the cut out bit for anything in particular?


Chopping board


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful worktop @ewelsh cant wait for more pics not that I'm really nosey or anything lol.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> Chopping board


I am glad you said that 
It's too beautiful to waste.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

What a day, rig gigging all over the place thanks to my wonky walls! Oh and an issue over electrics.

Here's a few pics. 

This morning, everything cleared out including the dogs and cats, apart from necessities, gotta have my coffee.










Bracing myself 









Goodbye horrible old leaky dirty sink unit and yes I hid the dish cloth before @huckybuck zoomed in on it.:Hilarious









New sink unit in, sink in place, dish washer in. Spot Libby who has checked it all out.









Just put on first hard oil wax of the evening, in 4-6 hours I have to get denibbing then another coat of oil which will be 10.00 tonight! I'll get up super early to buff before plumber arrives!










More tomorrow


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's going to look amazing


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks fantastic I can’t wait to see tomorrow’s instalment, are you keeping your lovely pan cupboard?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you  I have a lot of painting to do  it will be dark blue.

Oh yes @Citruspips I'm keeping my pot cupboard, gotta have some green


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Omg they are looking amazing already - you can see the sheen!!!!

Not a dirty cloth in sight - phew!!!!!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

They look amazing. I know what you mean about a dish cloth and Huckybuck, she has got into my head.....lol. I have realised that the little sink caddy I bought has a rail on it to put your dishcloth, the last thing I did this morning before leaving the house was fold it neatly and pop it on there. I will take a picture tonight as proof.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I am super excited, I ordered a bone china tea seat last night, and Disney, no less  love a good Groupon, especially opening a new account and getting 10% off, kaching  I checked again first thing this morning and they've sold out already so I'm chuffed. Should arrive sometime next week!

@ewelsh the worktops look great, what size of a tree did they cut them from :Jawdrop


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> I am super excited, I ordered a bone china tea seat last night, and Disney, no less  love a good Groupon, especially opening a new account and getting 10% off, kaching  I checked again first thing this morning and they've sold out already so I'm chuffed. Should arrive sometime next week!
> 
> @ewelsh the worktops look great, what size of a tree did they cut them from :Jawdrop


Groupons are always good. I always get my toothbrush heads through it.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I'm almost done! Another hard day but I'm delighted. A few more issues which will be resolved either Friday or Monday! Just have lots of painting to do.

This open corner cupboard will be painted which will show off the oak shelf.









Love the resin detail









Can actually see through









My beautiful new sink unit.










Hand made door knobs


















Plus a clean sink for @huckybuck  









I will be playing here for some I think


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

It beautiful Emma. Love the doorknobs


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. I wish I still had the house to need that sort of kitchen.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you both, I do love it.  Good job because my husband said “ you won’t be needing a new kitchen ever again”




For the record, my old kitchen is being up cycled for our little ancillary barn, so nothing has gone to waste apart from the taps which had four water holes


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

It is so beautiful. As for playing in it, 3 weeks in and I still can't believe my one is mine!

@huckybuck here is the sink caddy with the rail for the dish cloth.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh loving the clean and tidy sinks tonight!! 

I do think we need a shine your sink thread....


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh loving the clean and tidy sinks tonight!!
> 
> I do think we need a shine your sink thread....


I may be losing it slightly but what is the importance of shining your sink?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Have you met fly lady?

http://www.flylady.net/d/getting-started/flying-lessons/shine-sink/


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Love your kitchen @ewelsh I once saw a table with a resin insert at Billinghay Saw Mill (bet you know that place!) and I thought it was beautiful.

Where do you lot get these pretty dish cloths not Tesco I'm thinking. I will not photograph my new sink until I can adorn it with something better than this scruffy offering


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

deleted post as it went up twice for some reason


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> Love your kitchen @ewelsh
> 
> Where do you lot get these pretty dish cloths not Tesco I'm thinking. I will not photograph my new sink until I can adorn it with something better than this scruffy offering
> View attachment 422360




Chief Elf Citruspips!!!!!!!!!!!! Santa is horrified and has put you straight in the naughty list!!!

That needs a boil wash young lady!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

These are my favs and yes - you can get them quite easily from Tesco!!!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

All this talk of dishcloths I don’t even own one!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@huckybuck that was one of my best ones for when my mother comes the others have holes. :Smuggrin I will do better in future I'm off to Amazon now!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Willow_Warren but how do you polish your sink without a cloth? :Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Citruspips said:


> @Willow_Warren but how do you polish your sink without a cloth? :Hilarious


Polishing sinks? Who on earth has the time to spend _polishing sinks?!?_


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Jesthar only those who are risking a sink photo on this thread lol


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Have you met fly lady?
> 
> http://www.flylady.net/d/getting-started/flying-lessons/shine-sink/


I have heard of Flylady but not seen the website.

Does wiping my sink over last thing at night and throwing the dishcloth in the washing machine count?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Are J Cloths a real rookie mistake?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> I have heard of Flylady but not seen the website.
> 
> Does wiping my sink over last thing at night and throwing the dishcloth in the washing machine count?


Absolutely!!!!! I like how you wash your cloths daily!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Linda Weasel said:


> Are J Cloths a real rookie mistake?


J cloths are a big no - they are too flimsy and you can't stick them in the washing machine easily as they disintegrate so should be disposed of regularly instead which isn't that eco friendly. And you'd need a blue kitchen!!! A nice thick white washable cloth is the way to go (or one that complements your colour scheme).


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> J cloths are a big no - they are too flimsy and you can't stick them in the washing machine easily as they disintegrate so should be disposed of regularly instead which isn't that eco friendly. And you'd need a blue kitchen!!! A nice thick white washable cloth is the way to go (or one that complements your colour scheme).


I'm going to have to ditch the J Cloths, aren't I?
I'm never going to have a blue kitchen. I hide them so they don't clash with everything, AND....I do put them in the washing machine so they get a bit extra use. I do need reminding to be a bit more sustainable though, so am going to look for something a bit more long lasting.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah but the question is; are microfibre Cloths really environmentally friendly as they are made of plastic so do I need to start knitting my own dishcloths lol


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> Ah but the question is; are microfibre clothes really environmentally friendly as they are made of plastic so do I need to start knitting my own dishcloths lol


I do  You can buy a roll of dish cloth yarn for about £9 and I can get about 15 cloths out of it, depending on whether I knit or crochet.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

I use Mabu dish clothes 

https://www.lakeland.co.uk/21426/Mabu-Biodegradable-Cleaning-Multi-Cloths---Pack-of-3


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> I do  You can buy a roll of dish cloth yarn for about £9 and I can get about 15 cloths out of it, depending on whether I knit or crochet.


I can feel another item going into the PF cat chat shop!!! Would you like commissions?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lea247 said:


> I use Mabu dish clothes
> 
> https://www.lakeland.co.uk/21426/Mabu-Biodegradable-Cleaning-Multi-Cloths---Pack-of-3


Those are lovely cloths!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Citruspips said:


> Ah but the question is; are microfibre clothes really environmentally friendly as they are made of plastic so do I need to start knitting my own dishcloths lol


They are exceedingly effective at cleaning most things just with a little warm water, and go through the washing machine many times.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Slightly off the dishcloth debate, but my tea set arrived and I am in awe! Its beautifully made and the detail is excellent. I can't wait to start using them!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I can feel another item going into the PF cat chat shop!!! Would you like commissions?


HB, I have told you in the past, knitting and crochet is easy! I have even attempted a crochet mouse this week


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> Slightly off the dishcloth debate, but my tea set arrived and I am in awe! Its beautifully made and the detail is excellent. I can't wait to start using them!
> 
> View attachment 422432
> 
> ...


Oh how very elegant, I like a proper cup of tea once a day made with tea leaves, and I have a bone china mug I drink from, but that is something else.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tawny75 said:


> Oh how very elegant, I like a proper cup of tea once a day made with tea leaves, and I have a bone china mug I drink from, but that is something else.


They're surprisingly elegant, I'm really shocked for the price of them. It does mean I'm too scared to get them out and use them though


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Rufus15 said:


> Slightly off the dishcloth debate, but my tea set arrived and I am in awe! Its beautifully made and the detail is excellent. I can't wait to start using them!
> 
> View attachment 422432
> 
> ...


Aww lovely @Rufus very dainty. Tea definitely tastes better in fine bone china


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Rufus15 said:


> They're surprisingly elegant, I'm really shocked for the price of them. It does mean I'm too scared to get them out and use them though


I remember reading that things must never be kept for best, for the day may come when you are no longer here and nothing was used. Until we moved here were didn't use our wedding dinner service, nor glasses, as we had no space to have them easily accessible. Having a dinner service and glassware seems to have gone "by the by" for wedding lists nowadays, which I think is a shame as I always think of the people who bought them for us when we use them.

So I say use your tea set and enjoy it  Think of the pleasure each time you have a cuppa from your lovely set.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Having a dinner service and glassware seems to have gone "by the by" for wedding lists nowadays, which I think is a shame as I always think of the people who bought them for us when we use them.


I suppose these days most people have already moved away from their family home long before they marry, so already have enough tableware (unless they live on takaways!)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Agreed with @Mrs Funkin Use them.

I have 4 full tea sets, 2 coffee sets all in my attic, including this!









Which I can't do a thing with and is a monster to clean. 
My grandparents left their sets to me even though there are 12 grandchildren one side 3 the other  they only ever brought out the best tea service when the vicar called round on Sundays or at Christmas! I just can't bring myself to use them for fear I will break something or get haunted my my Grans. My husband says oh just sell them, but I can't. Who will want them after me? NO one 

When we got married I said to my family " don't buy me a set for goodness sakes" so we bought our own and I use them daily.

Enjoy them @Rufus15 they are so lovely


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Not a kitchen update but we ordered new flooring for our main bathroom earlier. I am so happy as when it was laid not long after we moved in, either one of the tradesmen/Father in law spilled something on it and scrubbed it off in circles, which took the top layer off - and they have always denied it. It's annoyed me for YEARS and finally we are doing it. It's ridiculous as it's not even £150 to be done...it's like the annoyance of when we did the new doors in the utility and it cost £130 and one hour of time. Gggrrrr.

https://www.leoline.co.uk/sample/295

I'm so excited  I have had my eye on this kind of floor for ages but couldn't find one in the right colour.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Jesthar said:


> I suppose these days most people have already moved away from their family home long before they marry, so already have enough tableware (unless they live on takaways!)


As had we, it was just an opportunity to have something beautiful. So we have Wedgwood crockery and John Rocha Waterfood crystal. It's beautiful and feels so lovely to eat and drink from. I think weddings are very different from when we were married nearly 21 years ago.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Agreed with @Mrs Funkin Use them.
> 
> I have 4 full tea sets, 2 coffee sets all in my attic, including this!
> 
> ...


Oh @ewelsh you should use it! It looks stunning. Shall I pop in the teleporter with some freshly Perc'd Hawaiian coffee?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ewelsh you should use it! It looks stunning. Shall I pop in the teleporter with some freshly Perc'd Hawaiian coffee?


Lovely offer but I'll pass it's a nightmare to clean. I keep the case shut then open it when my Aunt visits! However if you were to pop to mine I would happily bring it out for you


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> Agreed with @Mrs Funkin Use them.
> 
> I have 4 full tea sets, 2 coffee sets all in my attic, including this!
> 
> ...


Just a gentle thought, but unless your grandparents were the vindictive types they would probably have wanted you to benefit from their gift - whether that was by using them yourself or selling them on to someone with the right environment to truly enjoy them. Especially if there isn't going to be anyone else in the family who wants them after you


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Just a gentle thought, but unless your grandparents were the vindictive types they would probably have wanted you to benefit from their gift - whether that was by using them yourself or selling them on to someone with the right environment to truly enjoy them. Especially if there isn't going to be anyone else in the family who wants them after you


Its just they all have stories behind them!

For example, my Grandmothers Mother died in child birth having my Gran. She was the only daughter born and was brought up by her Aunt, the old tea set was for my Gran because it was her Mothers also the only possession she would have of her own mother. So years later Aunt died and her son ( greedy horrible man ) sold off the whole house including everything in it, my Gran had no say in this, she was only 14yrs old.
My Grandfather who was courting my Gran at the time, cycled 30odd miles in the winter months to the auction and brought back the tea set for my Gran, it was all the money he had in the world!

She treasured that tea set for 80odd years


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> As had we, it was just an opportunity to have something beautiful. So we have Wedgwood crockery and John Rocha Waterfood crystal. It's beautiful and feels so lovely to eat and drink from. I think weddings are very different from when we were married nearly 21 years ago.


This is so true. Mr T and I have been together 16 years and have our house. When we eventually get married I think we will stipulate no presents.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> Just a gentle thought, but unless your grandparents were the vindictive types they would probably have wanted you to benefit from their gift - whether that was by using them yourself or selling them on to someone with the right environment to truly enjoy them. Especially if there isn't going to be anyone else in the family who wants them after you


I agree with this. Mr T's Mum had a watch which belonged to her father-in-law, it is far too big for her wrist and neither of her sons wear watches, so she decided to sell it. It tums out that it was a genuine 1930's Rolex in its original box, she has bought most of a new kitchen with the proceeds which she will get far more enjoyment and use from than the watch being sat in a drawer


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

We use our Wedgewood White Candlelight wedding present ( 29 years ago ) every day. It looks delicate but is as tough as old boots. I've occasionally added to it although it's discontinued now there's plenty on eBay to keep me going.

This thread needs a new title eg Catchatters at Home to cater for all the topics we seem to be covering lol. I'm especially looking forward to the odd bathroom makeover. @lymorelynn can you believe what you started x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm still at it, why did I say I'll paint it, I've actually got bruised knees :Yawn But it's coming on


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> We use our Wedgewood White Candlelight wedding present ( 29 years ago ) every day. It looks delicate but is as tough as old boots. I've occasionally added to it although it's discontinued now there's plenty on eBay to keep me going.
> 
> This thread needs a new title eg Catchatters at Home to cater for all the topics we seem to be covering lol. I'm especially looking forward to the odd bathroom makeover. @lymorelynn can you believe what you started x


I think this is a fab idea!

@lymorelynn Can you change the name of the thread?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What would you like the title to be? Cat-chatters home improvements? Cat-chatters home decor?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not a kitchen update but we ordered new flooring for our main bathroom earlier. I am so happy as when it was laid not long after we moved in, either one of the tradesmen/Father in law spilled something on it and scrubbed it off in circles, which took the top layer off - and they have always denied it. It's annoyed me for YEARS and finally we are doing it. It's ridiculous as it's not even £150 to be done...it's like the annoyance of when we did the new doors in the utility and it cost £130 and one hour of time. Gggrrrr.
> 
> https://www.leoline.co.uk/sample/295
> 
> I'm so excited  I have had my eye on this kind of floor for ages but couldn't find one in the right colour.


I missed this @Mrs Funkin loving your new bathroom floor, when is it all happening?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> I missed this @Mrs Funkin loving your new bathroom floor, when is it all happening?


Pretty soon I think, family friend's business  At the same time though, we are going to get them to re-lay our bedroom carpet. Husband is going to try to make the floor stop creaking (needs new overlay boards, as they've been cut so many times by the old owners that there are many bits of it not on the joists properly) but then the carpet will need re-laying.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> What would you like the title to be? Cat-chatters home improvements? Cat-chatters home decor?


I think Cat-Chatters home improvements. Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Who will want them after me? NO one


So use them now eWelsh, and enjoy them.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cat Chatters Home Decor - covers improvements but also dish cloths and tea sets lol!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m obsessed by vintage china - started by my Nanny Alice leaving some to me. I love looking at it even if I don’t use it all!!!

I would love to see everyone’s precious items!!!

I had a laugh at Nanny D’s on Monday when I spotted some gorgeous 1930s wooden candlesticks on her fireplace....asked where she got them as thought they were lovely and she said her wardrobe lol!!! They’ve been in a bag in there for about 70 years!!! I’ve dropped a few hints so you never know they could be wrapped up for Christmas!!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@huckybuck naming the thread, isn't this an opportunity for a poll?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Citruspips said:


> @huckybuck naming the thread, isn't this an opportunity for a poll?


Poll now added


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

@Mrs Funkin There's a few dinner sets on our wedding list at the moment. The reason there's a few is because I can't pick one! 

It's not been published yet so don't worry, we won't have 4 sets! :Hilarious


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I remember reading that things must never be kept for best, for the day may come when you are no longer here and nothing was used. Until we moved here were didn't use our wedding dinner service, nor glasses, as we had no space to have them easily accessible. Having a dinner service and glassware seems to have gone "by the by" for wedding lists nowadays, which I think is a shame as I always think of the people who bought them for us when we use them.
> 
> So I say use your tea set and enjoy it  Think of the pleasure each time you have a cuppa from your lovely set.





ewelsh said:


> Agreed with @Mrs Funkin Use them.
> 
> I have 4 full tea sets, 2 coffee sets all in my attic, including this!
> 
> ...


I will use them, most likely on a Sunday with a bit of Downton, Pride and Prejudice, or other period drama, whilst I've no children to accidentally smash them


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay a poll - we haven't had one for ages!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yikes! Bathroom flooring being done on Friday


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

https://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/free-p...m-scaredy-cat-dishcloth/628081-1000?query=cat

Bit Halloween style, but maybe with a change of colour. My crochet learning unfortunately didn't get too far!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My latest purchase for the kitchen


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am trying not to catify my kitchen too much, however I could not resist this.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know, not a kitchen...but new bathroom flooring went in today  Oscar even let one of the fitters stroke him!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That’s a gorgeous floor Mrs F!!!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh I love that! It's very satisfyingly even


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks  we are really pleased with it, especially that he's laid it nice and even @Rufus15 !


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> I am trying not to catify my kitchen too much, however I could not resist this.
> 
> View attachment 422755


Ooo I've got to get one of those - where did you get it @Tawny75 ?


----------



## Milo’s mum (Aug 23, 2019)

@Mrs Funkin , l really like your bathroom floor! So stylish!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Love that flooring @Mrs Funkin 
The voting on the new thread title is level pegging at the moment


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> Love that flooring @Mrs Funkin
> The voting on the new thread title is level pegging at the moment


Not anymore!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know, not a kitchen...but new bathroom flooring went in today  Oscar even let one of the fitters stroke him!
> 
> View attachment 423046


I love this, you must be delighted @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The thing that annoys me is that once again it was a pretty cheap thing to do - we just hadn’t got round to it. It’s only vinyl but including fitting it wasn’t even £140, so even though it’s a “fashion” floor, for that price if I hate it in four years, it can be replaced. 

I’m just going for a post-run bath, so shall admire it some more


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I don’t look in here too much As it gives me the hump that I can’t have a new kitchen yet!  
I love the floor Mrs F it looks cosy and inviting!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Ooo I've got to get one of those - where did you get it @Tawny75 ?


It was from Amazon, the link is here https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wenko-Pape...ocphy=1006490&hvtargid=pla-422809631276&psc=1


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> It was from Amazon, the link is here https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wenko-Pape...ocphy=1006490&hvtargid=pla-422809631276&psc=1


thank you


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know, not a kitchen...but new bathroom flooring went in today  Oscar even let one of the fitters stroke him!
> 
> View attachment 423046


Ooooooo I do like that flooring!!!
Thanks for the link too.

We have a bathroom to do next year (it's on our waiting-to-do list) and have decided to go with lino instead of tiles on the floor.

I'm trying to keep costs down where I can as there is a particular double sink that I like which will require me going into battle with Dh over. Apart from cost (one battle), he thinks one sink is enough between four of us (whole other battle).


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Ooooooo I do like that flooring!!!
> Thanks for the link too.
> 
> We have a bathroom to do next year (it's on our waiting-to-do list) and have decided to go with lino instead of tiles on the floor.
> ...


Ouir Kitchen floor is vinyl too, like @Mrs Funkin says, if I don't like it in a couple of years I can change it


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

It's for our kitchen...

I'm not an interior decorator, but I feel like it looked better in the store:


















The delivery guys would have built it for us, but I told them not to bother. What's the point if we would have to take it apart again when we move in a month.

We got a great deal on it, it was a showroom display and they had new stock which needed to go out so we got the table and chairs (usually about £80 each) for less than what the table usually sells for

We also got our 'subtle and discreet' sofa in the end, on finance









Our new home is turnkey so that is the only furniture that we are buying. We literally dont have a kitchen table and our current sofas (a hand me down from my granny) are absolutely knackered

All our furniture has been given us to us by family apart from a bed which we bought. Its nice to finally be getting a few pieces of our own to build around.

One or the great noveltys of going from renting to buying is being able to actually paint a wall. I am sick to death of every single wall always being white. We are getting the building to paint our living room with a colour we picked and provided, the rest of the house is what....but you have to start somewhere

We got to pick our own kitchen, counters, benches and floor tiles. Using the same tiles in hall and rest of the downstairs, but a wood floor in the living room. Upstairs is carpet and we got to pick out ensuite and bathroom tiles. All of this was In the price, we only had 4 or 5 options for each - but it was nice to have a choice. It is also very nice that our mortgage is significantly cheaper than out rent.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

When we got married we bought a brand new house I remember it was fun choosing the bathroom tiles, kitchen etc. It was back in 1990’s when all the kitchens were wood effect and whisper pink or grey was considered fashionable for the bathroom suite 
I remember I chose the Dark wood option (it was that or pine) for my kitchen units. I don’t think there was anybody with a dark wood kitchen on our road and it looked really nice so I was quite pleased with myself.
Your table and sofa look lovely I hope we get lots of pics when you move in!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Whisper grey was OK, whisper pink wasn't.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@OrientalSlave i had whisper pink lol and the same pink cravats for the men at my wedding and my bouquet roses I was a full on 80's girl  naff in the extreme lol


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Nothing wrong with whisper pink if you were an 80s girl lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awww when did you get married @huckybuck ? I'm thinking not the 80s...


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Awe that's a beautiful pic @huckybuck you haven't changed at all loving the full on whisper pink. 
@OrientalSlave just close your eyes it'll go away soon, although I'm tempted to fish out a pic of my whisper pink bath for a laugh xx


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Nothing wrong with whisper pink if you were an 80s girl lol!!
> 
> View attachment 423811


That's a lovely photo Clare, seems very classy/timeless to me.

Love your flowers too!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Nothing wrong with whisper pink if you were an 80s girl lol!!
> 
> View attachment 423811


You look no different today my lovely x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful @huckybuck love your dress and bridesmaids pink, I agree you haven't changed a bit!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Liking the new furniture 

My window man was here today running through what we agreed and confirming price. 

New back door and garage side door before Christmas. The rest in January. 

I'm not looking forward to that, gaping holes where my windows should be in the middle of winter :Coldfeet:Coldfeet:Coldfeet

Would prefer them to be fitted when all the other work has been finished, less worry and cleaning up for me that way.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Just before Christmas I finally got my wall units and tiles fitted. The kitchen was started in September!! The walls haven't been painted yet but I think if I wait for other half to do that before posting some pictures the kitchen will probably be dropping to bits and be ready to be replaced. Also I've got a nice clean sink with, courtesy of @Mrs Funkin, my lovely SS, a choice of immaculate dish cloths.

So here you go my new kitchen (so far) pics

Kept my dresser, table, cooker, fridge and floor tiles.









Changed the units and work tops























And of course especially for @huckybuck the sink pic.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Blimey Chief Elf! That’s a beautiful kitchen you have there! 

I’m glad I found a posh Swedish dishcloth to go with the Tesco ones


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous kitchen @Citruspips 
Love your dresser!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Mrs Funkin lol I love Tesco dish cloths this is my current collection of well used ones and they are clean! So thank you for new ones I can now temporarily pass the @huckybuck sink test :Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Citruspips your kitchen is an absolute dream! I love it, so I'm on my way to steal it 

You must be delighted. Where did you get your tiles from?


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@ewelsh thank you 
The cream ones are from a tile shop called CTD Tiles just off Canwick Road in Lincoln and the yellow ones are from Sack Store. 
How's your painting coming on?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh right thank you, I’m after cream tiles like those. Painting is slow and painful 


Sack Store is lovely isn’t it! Can’t leave that place without something can you! Your kitchen is gorgeous 



Lottie took her plague rat to the cattery and stunk the place out, but all the cats were very chilled apparently :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> Just before Christmas I finally got my wall units and tiles fitted. The kitchen was started in September!! The walls haven't been painted yet but I think if I wait for other half to do that before posting some pictures the kitchen will probably be dropping to bits and be ready to be replaced. Also I've got a nice clean sink with, courtesy of @Mrs Funkin, my lovely SS, a choice of immaculate dish cloths.
> 
> So here you go my new kitchen (so far) pics
> 
> ...


Your kitchen is amazing, love it!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@ewelsh ha ha I know Sack Store is terrible.... our kitchen floor is from there 20 odd years ago, paint, wood burner, lights our house is like a Sack Store show room oh and then there's the scones!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Of course, I’ve had to google SackStore as I’ve ever heard of it


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Mrs Funkin There's two one at Stamford and one in Boston. It started off selling Woodburners and tiles and a bit of reclamation. Now it's an eclectic mix of furniture and lovely bits that you didn't know you needed. If your're ever driving up the A1 the Stamford one which is called Stamford Garden Center is a good coffee stop although you'll probably come away with a stags head and an over sized leather sofa


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ha! That reminds me of the day that we bought a mattress, a sideboard and a kayak. The sideboard and kayak fit in/on a Polo, the mattress had to be delivered


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

We should be getting the keys to our first (owned) home next week.

That is rather exciting...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Smuge said:


> We should be getting the keys to our first (owned) home next week.
> 
> That is rather exciting...


Oh yipppeee very exciting, have the boys and Tali got their little suitcases packed?


----------

